# Lohnt sich die Rückkehr?



## Balzaak (3. Dezember 2008)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe mir Lord of the Rings online damals zum Release des Spiels gekauft und war als Tolkien Fan natürlich von Anfang an begeistert. Ich hatte damals aber noch meinen WoW Account und kein Geld, aber vor allem nicht die Zeit um zwei MMOs gleichzeitig zu spielen. Ich habe mich dann aufgrund der vielen sozialen Kontakte und neu entstandenen Freundschaften für World of Warcraft entschieden. Ihr könnt mir glauben, es war eine harte Entscheidung. Viele dieser Kontakte und Freundschaften haben sich aber auch von Azeroth und seinen Bewohnern verabschiedet und es ist bezeichnend, dass es alles Spieler der ersten Stunde waren.

Jetzt, da ich das neue Addon Wrath of the Lich King spielen konnte und meinen Charakter auf die Stufe 80 gebracht hatte, habe ich gemerkt, dass WoW mir nach viereinhalb Jahren Spielzeit nichtmehr das bieten kann, was ich mir von einem gelungenem MMO erhoffe. Es ist mir eindeutig zu sehr auf den Mainstream fokussiert und bietet nach so langer Zeit keine nennenswerten Innovationen mehr. Ein WoW Alltag besteht auf Stufe 80 nurnoch aus Contentabfarmen und dem darauffolgendem E-Peen Vergleich. Es ärgert mich maßlos was aus meinen Lieblingsspiel geworden ist. Die Community entwickelt sich zu einer überwiegend niveaulosen und zombiehaften Gemeinschaft aus Futterneidern und Egomanen. Die Technik des neuen Addons ist eine Schande für einen Marktführer: Der neue Kontinent ruckelt und lagt und Blizzard findet keine Lösung für das Problem. Passend reihen sich auch die Abbuchungsfehler ein, die diese Woche verhinderten, dass es tausenden Spieler nicht gestattet war, trotz vollem Bankkonto in die World of Warcraft einzulogen. Mir reicht es wirklich.

Mittelerde ruft die frustrierten Abenteurer und ich habe diesen Ruf vernommen. Allerdings habe ich die Welt von LotRo schon seit Ewigkeiten nichtmehr betreten und würde mich hier gerne über den aktuellen Stand des Spiels informieren. Ich bin es Leid von MMOs enttäuscht zu werden und wäre sehr darüber erfreut, wenn mir meine Fragen zu dem Spiel beantwortet werden könnten:


- Lohnt es sich nochmal von 0 anzufangen? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust so wie ein Neuling in WoW komplett alleine durch eine ausgestorbene Welt zu rennen.
- Hat sich etwas an der Leveldauer geändert? Wie lange würde ich brauchen um das Maximallevel zu erreichen? Werde ich den Anschluß finden?
- Kann ich auch als (wieder) Neuling eine der beiden neuen Klassen spielen wenn ich mir das Addon kaufe?
- Werde ich den Endgame-Content der Pre-Moria Zeiten jemals zu Gesicht bekommen, oder muss ich mich jetzt nurnoch mit dem Moria Spielinhalt zufriedengeben?
- Gibt es irgendwelche der von mir oben genannten Kritikpunkte an WoW auch mitlerweile in LotRo?
- Hat sich die Grafik verbessert? Daraus würde eventuell auch eine höhere Hardwareanforderung resultieren.
- RP: gibt es sowas noch in LotRo? In welchem Maße?

und das allerwichtigste:

- was würdet ihr einem gewilltem Rückkehrer an persönlichen Worten mit auf den Weg geben? Was habt ihr für positive und negative Erfahrungen in der jüngeren Vergangenheit des Spiels machen können?


Ich würde mich wirklich über jede Antwort freuen. 
Auf das man sich eventuell bald in Mittelerde treffen möge!


----------



## Akareon (3. Dezember 2008)

> Lohnt es sich nochmal von 0 anzufangen? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust so wie ein Neuling in WoW komplett alleine durch eine ausgestorbene Welt zu rennen.



Ja, und wie es sich lohnt. Ich habe mir auch ne kleine Hüterin angelegt und war selbst erstaunt, wieviel da noch los ist (RP Server Belegaer) Ich finde fast für jede Gruppenaufgabe Gefährten und das sind nicht nur die neuen Klassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hat sich etwas an der Leveldauer geändert? Wie lange würde ich brauchen um das Maximallevel zu erreichen? Werde ich den Anschluß finden?



Das hängt natürlich von dir ab, wie häufig, wie lang, ect...



> Kann ich auch als (wieder) Neuling eine der beiden neuen Klassen spielen wenn ich mir das Addon kaufe?



Ja, kannst du. Bei uns musst du keine *hust* 55 *hust* (ähhh 50 war ja das maximum) sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Werde ich den Endgame-Content der Pre-Moria Zeiten jemals zu Gesicht bekommen, oder muss ich mich jetzt nurnoch mit dem Moria Spielinhalt zufriedengeben?



Es werden sicherlich nichtmehr soviele Raids auf den Balrog und Co. geben aber trotzdem sehe ich die Tage immer noch Leute, die dein alten Content Raiden gehen... Bin mir also ziemlich sicher, dass du mal alles sehen wirst.



> Gibt es irgendwelche der von mir oben genannten Kritikpunkte an WoW auch mitlerweile in LotRo?



Du kannst Lotro nicht mit WoW vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich persönlich hab WoW auch sehr lange gespielt und bin mit Lotro mehr als zufrieden, weil sie solche probleme eben nicht haben. (Meine Meinung!)



> Hat sich die Grafik verbessert? Daraus würde eventuell auch eine höhere Hardwareanforderung resultieren.



Ich weiß nicht wie lange du Lotro gespielt hast. DX10 ist dazu gekommen, also mal ein dickes JA.



> RP: gibt es sowas noch in LotRo? In welchem Maße?



Komm auf Belegaer.. Lotro ist DAS RP Spiel schlechthin. Ich kenne kein Spiel indem mehr Pp betrieben wird und Lotro bietet auch die besten Voraussetzungen



> was würdet ihr einem gewilltem Rückkehrer an persönlichen Worten mit auf den Weg geben? Was habt ihr für positive und negative Erfahrungen in der jüngeren Vergangenheit des Spiels machen können?



Komm auf den Rp Server Belegaer, da wird es dir sicherlich gefallen. Da findest du eine reife Community. (Bis auf einpaar Ausnahmen, die man aber nicht beachten sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Viel Spass noch!


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. Dezember 2008)

Balzaak schrieb:


> [...]
> Es ärgert mich maßlos was aus meinen Lieblingsspiel geworden ist. Die Community entwickelt sich zu einer überwiegend niveaulosen und zombiehaften Gemeinschaft aus Futterneidern und Egomanen.
> [...]



Ähnliches habe ich schon weit vor BC-Release in meiner damals-Gilde geschrieben und bin *schwupps* gildenlos gewesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du wirst aber bei HdRO gut aufgehoben sein, ohne auf deine Fragen weiter einzugehen - die wurden über mir schon ausreichend beantwortet. Einen Nachtrag habe ich aber noch: es ist nicht so, dass _nur_ auf Belegaer gut was los ist, du kannst dich eigentlich überall bedenkenlos einloggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekbear (3. Dezember 2008)

ich würde auch mal sagen daß es sich nicht nur auf Belegaer lohnt. kommt darauf an wie viel rollenspiel du betreiben möchtest. RP wird auf Belegaer schon recht ernst genommen (zumindest von den meisten).

wenn du nur ab und zu mal ein bisschen RP machen willst kannst du auch gut auf einen normalen server gehen denke ich.  ich würde mal schätzen die normalen LOTRO server sind auf dem niveau von RP servern bei wow ( na vielleicht doch ein ganzes stück reifer )


----------



## Tuminix (3. Dezember 2008)

Sorry das ich lachen muss, aber Du schreibst mir aus der Seele, Dein Beitrag hätte von mir kommen können... Mir ergeht es ähnlich, so dass ich gestern Abend einfach mal Lotro komplett aktualisiert habe, das neue Addon installierte und einfach mal einen Char erstellt habe.

Und ich muss sagen, Lotro "rockt". Der Hüter ist so gut gelungen, und macht mir tierisch Spass, dazu gibt es soviel neu zu entdecken und keine "miesen Tricks" die einen von der Story ablenken. Bei Wow installierte man mit dem Lich King einfach das Addon Carbonite nahm alle Quests an, und folgte nur einem Pfeil haute Mobs und schwupps, ein lvl-up nach dem anderen... Bei Herr der Ringe lief ich gestern Nacht noch 20minuten dumm im Kreis und bestimmt 5mal an dem Haus vorbei, welches ich gesucht habe und hatte noch Spass dabei. Zugegeben, nach 25min fragte ich freundlich im Beratungschannel, ob es evtl. einen Trick gibt, schneller fündig zu werden, wie zb. Stadtwachen fragen, und bekam auch sofort sehr viele freundliche Beschreibungen, da die Stadtwachenfunktion nur in größeren Städten funktioniert. Am meisten habe ich mich darüber gefreut, dass einem auch in ganzen Sätzen geantwortet wurde. 

Also kurz und knapp, keine Ahnung ob es sich für Euch lohnt komplett neu zu starten, ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, ich hab´s heute nacht einfach mal gemacht, auf dem Server Bealegar (RP-Server) und bin begeistert von der Umgebung, der neuen Klasse, und der Kommunikation unter den Spielern, was ich bisher beobachten konnte. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass ich dort, wenn ich mich mit der Spielmechanik etwas mehr auskenne, gleichgesinnte Rp-Spieler treffen werde. 

Also, probiere es doch einfach mal, logge Dich doch einfach mal einen Tag ins andere Spiel und teste es, verlieren kann man nichts...
Und solltet Ihr Euch für den oben erwähnten Server entscheiden, findet doch einfach mal herraus, wie man den Hobbit Hüter "Dikus" anschreibt, ich Lotro-Newbie (um nicht Noob zu sagen^^) würde mich jedenfalls sehr über die erste Bekanntschaft in bzw. auf Mittelerde freuen. 

Mfg Tuminix bzw. Dikus


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. Dezember 2008)

tekbear schrieb:


> ich würde mal schätzen die normalen LOTRO server sind auf dem niveau von RP servern bei wow ( na vielleicht doch ein ganzes stück reifer )







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, weil es nicht ganz korrekt ist. Auf _jedem_ HdRO-Server herrscht mehr RP-Bereitschaft und -Akzeptanz als auf allen WoW-RP-Realms zusammen. Das kann man einfach nicht vergleichen (muss es ja wissen, habe ja selbst auf einem der "großen" gespielt).


----------



## Gromthar (3. Dezember 2008)

Balzaak schrieb:


> - Lohnt es sich nochmal von 0 anzufangen? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust so wie ein Neuling in WoW komplett alleine durch eine ausgestorbene Welt zu rennen.
> - Hat sich etwas an der Leveldauer geändert? Wie lange würde ich brauchen um das Maximallevel zu erreichen? Werde ich den Anschluß finden?
> - Kann ich auch als (wieder) Neuling eine der beiden neuen Klassen spielen wenn ich mir das Addon kaufe?
> - Werde ich den Endgame-Content der Pre-Moria Zeiten jemals zu Gesicht bekommen, oder muss ich mich jetzt nurnoch mit dem Moria Spielinhalt zufriedengeben?
> ...


1. Es gibt mit dem Addon zwei neue spielbare Klassen. Bei LotRO war immer viel in den Levelbereichen los und das wird sich nicht ändern. Gruppen wird man immer für alles finden können. Zudem hat LotRO einen sehr starken Zulauf bekommen. Es wird stets voller.

2. An der Leveldauer ändert sich nichts. Du wirst solange brauchen wie eh und je. Allerdings macht das Leveln hier tatsächlich Spaß. Lass Dir Zeit und genieße, statt zu hetzen. Die meisten Schnellspieler bleiben hier nicht lang.

3. Natürlich.

4. Du wirst sicherlich auch die Spalte und Hele zu Gesicht bekommen können. Fast täglich sehe ich in Beles globalen SNG Kanal Suchanfragen für die alten Raidinstanzen. Davon abgesehen wirst Du für die alten Klassenquests ohnehin die normaler 50er 6Mann Instanzen besuchen müssen. Und ja, die Klassenquests sind immernoch recht wichtig.

5. Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen.

6. Die Grafik ist top. Mit MoM haben sie diese noch ein wenig hoch gedreht.

7. Rollenspiel gibt es auf allen Servern. Ich denke einfach hier geht es vielen Spielern um die schöne Atmosphäre, daher versuchen die meisten diese auch zu bewahren.

Mein Rat an Dich? Teste es einfach an! Und sollte es Dir nach der Testphase noch immer gefallen spiele gemütlich vor Dich hin, suche nette Mitspieler und vielleicht eine Sippe, aber teue eines niemals: hetze nicht von Quest zu Quest, von Level zu Level. Lass Dir Zeit, gehe auch mal irgendwas entdecken, mach vielleicht RP und naja ... genieße.


----------



## TomBombadil (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi ,
meine Geschichte is zimlich die Gleiche wie deine nur das ich 2-3 Wochen früher mit WoW aufgehört habe =)
Als ich meine Lotro Verpackung im Schrank stehen sah , hab ich mir gedacht hm wie es wohl meinem kleinen Barden geht (den hab ich auf 35 gelevelt gehabt) , also in den Laden Moria gekauft und losgelegt... naja der barde hat mir nicht so zugesagt also... Runenbewahrer - der absolute Oberhammer. Soviel Spaß hat ich in WoW lange nichtmehr gehabt mir macht es einfach Spaß mit andere "erwachsenen" Spieler durch Mittelerde zu streifen. Das find ich übrigens das beste an Lotro die spitzen Community!
Ausserdem musst du zurzeit keine Angst haben allein durch Mittelerde zu leveln da genügend Leute sich ihren Hüter ode Runenbewahrer hochleveln.
Naja das war mein kleiner Beitrag der die hoffentlich hilft den Weg nach Mittelerde zu finden,
grüßle Tom


----------



## Doroin (3. Dezember 2008)

TomBombadil schrieb:


> Hi ,
> meine Geschichte is zimlich die Gleiche wie deine nur das ich 2-3 Wochen früher mit WoW aufgehört habe =)
> Als ich meine Lotro Verpackung im Schrank stehen sah , hab ich mir gedacht hm wie es wohl meinem kleinen Barden geht (den hab ich auf 35 gelevelt gehabt) , also in den Laden Moria gekauft und losgelegt... naja der barde hat mir nicht so zugesagt also... Runenbewahrer - der absolute Oberhammer. Soviel Spaß hat ich in WoW lange nichtmehr gehabt mir macht es einfach Spaß mit andere "erwachsenen" Spieler durch Mittelerde zu streifen. Das find ich übrigens das beste an Lotro die spitzen Community!
> Ausserdem musst du zurzeit keine Angst haben allein durch Mittelerde zu leveln da genügend Leute sich ihren Hüter ode Runenbewahrer hochleveln.
> ...



Mir gefällt es bislang atmosphärisch auch recht gut, vom Gameplay auch (ist ja nicht *die* große Umstellung, hihi), jedoch fühlen sich meine Charaktäre noch recht einsam. Liegt vielleicht auch dadran, dass das höchste meiner Gefühle derzeit lvl. 15 war.
Nun meine ich aber "meine" Klasse gefunden zu haben und mache das Zwergengebiet eben zum 5.Mal, macht ja nichts, hehe. Mal sehen, ob später "mehr" los ist.
Einziger Kritikpunkt bislang: Langweiliges Crafting, auch am Anfang zu "lange" Zeiten bis zum Erfolg und Anspruchslos. Gut, besser als WoW, aber eben kein EQ 2 vor Update - egal, der Rest haut das locker wieder raus


----------



## Aralonus (3. Dezember 2008)

Balzaak schrieb:


> - Lohnt es sich nochmal von 0 anzufangen? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust so wie ein Neuling in WoW komplett alleine durch eine ausgestorbene Welt zu rennen.
> - Hat sich etwas an der Leveldauer geändert? Wie lange würde ich brauchen um das Maximallevel zu erreichen? Werde ich den Anschluß finden?
> - Kann ich auch als (wieder) Neuling eine der beiden neuen Klassen spielen wenn ich mir das Addon kaufe?
> - Werde ich den Endgame-Content der Pre-Moria Zeiten jemals zu Gesicht bekommen, oder muss ich mich jetzt nurnoch mit dem Moria Spielinhalt zufriedengeben?
> ...



Also:
- Ja, es lohnt sich noch einmal von Stufe 1 anzufangen. Vorallem, da du dann das Gameplay deiner Klasse lernst und dich
  an deine Klasse gewöhnst.

- Meiner Meinung nach hat sich an der Lv. Dauer nichts geändert.

- Ja klar. Die beiden neuen Klassen sind richtig gut und ich finde, dass es egal ist, ob man noch Anfänger oder Pro ist um mit ihnen zurechtzukommen.

- Das ist ne gute frage. Ich würde sagen, dass es auf die Sippe ankommt in der du bist.
  Doch die Chanze darauf ist recht groß, da es bei den Instanzen nicht nur aufs Loot ankommt sondern auf die Athomsphäre dort.
  Und Athmosphäre ist dort reichlich vorhanden.

- Zu den Kritikpunkten kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

- Mit der Grafik ist mir nicht wirklig eine Veresserung/Veränderung aufgefallen

- In LotRO gibts auf nem normalen Server mehr RP als auf nem RP Server in WoW.
  Wenn du richtig Rolenspiel betreiben willst, dann gehste auf nen Rollenspielserver, doch auch auf nem normalen Server hasste auch RP, wenn auch nicht überall und in
  hohem Maße.

*Meine Meinung:*

- Also ich würde dir empfehlen, da WoW für dich ausgelutscht ist, zu LotRO zurückzukommen, da es einfach in den Punkten, die in WoW für dich ausgelutscht sind, dir  Neuerungen, Abwechslung und Vielfalt bieten wird. (Quests ( in LotRO macht es Sinn 8 Eber zu töten und dazu erzählt jede Quest eine schöne, mal kleine, mal große Geschichte)
zum Beispiel, Raids und Crafting) 

- Am Anfang wird dir vieles in LotRO vl. ein bisschen ungewohnt und nervig vorkommen (Kampfsysthem ein bisschen langsam und Steuerung ist nicht ganz so präzise wie in WoW)
doch daran gewöhnt man sich schnell und das wird dann kaum noch ein Problem sein.

Hoffe dashilft dir bei deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## Balzaak (4. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen und freundlichen Antworten. Im WoW Forum wäre ich warscheinlich schon längst von einigen geflamed worden...

Ich denke ich werde mir euren Rat zu Herzen nehmen und mich einfach mal einlogen und das Spiel auf mich wirken lassen. Wenn es stimmt was ihr erzählt, dann ist LotRo das erstklassige Spiel geblieben, das ich damals verlassen habe.

Ich hoffe man läuft sich bald mal in Mittelerde über den Weg!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sonntagshut (4. Dezember 2008)

TomBombadil schrieb:


> Ausserdem musst du zurzeit keine Angst haben allein durch Mittelerde zu leveln da genügend Leute sich ihren Hüter ode Runenbewahrer hochleveln.



Also ich spiele mir ja auch zur Zeit ganz gemütlich einen Hüter hoch, allerdings ist dabei erstaunlich, dass ich bisher nicht auf 351 andere Hüter getroffen bin, sondern auf einen Mix sehr vieler Klassen. Natürlich gibts es etwas mehr Runenbewahrer und Hüter, aber ich denke es sind keine Ausmaße wie in WoW Scherbenwelt (Todesritter) xD


----------



## Cyberflips (4. Dezember 2008)

Balzaak schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen und freundlichen Antworten. Im WoW Forum wäre ich warscheinlich schon längst von einigen geflamed worden...



Gar nicht, normal wollte ich hier rumflamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich die Überschrift lese, bekomm ich schon einen roten Kopf..."schon wieder so ein Lassie-Thread aus der Heimkehrerfolge" - denk ich zuerst. Gelangweilter Wowler versucht sein Heil woanders...arrgh wieso denn immer bei uns???!!!  Für solche Leute gibt es doch mitlerweile WAR uns so  (hrhr)
Dann entpuppt sich der Eingangspost dann doch erträglich. Nett und freundlich formuliert und in ganzen Sätzen. Ach wie ärgerlich, kann ich gar nicht rumnörgeln. Hält der Thread doch nicht was die blöde Überschrift verspricht...kann ich ja mal gar nicht ab, wenn ich nicht rumteufeln darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut, geh ich eben wieder. Ist ja alles schon ausgiebig beantwortet. Bis auf die Frage, was der TE bisher bei WoW gemacht hat ...ach ja, hat er ja auch erklärt. Die Freunde und Community
Stimmt, so war es damals eigentlich auch bei mir und der Grund wieso ich dort 2 Jahre ausgehalten hatte. 

Bleibt nur zu sagen: welcome back Balzaak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (4. Dezember 2008)

- Lohnt es sich nochmal von 0 anzufangen? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust so wie ein Neuling in WoW komplett alleine durch eine ausgestorbene Welt zu rennen.
- Hat sich etwas an der Leveldauer geändert? Wie lange würde ich brauchen um das Maximallevel zu erreichen? Werde ich den Anschluß finden?
- Kann ich auch als (wieder) Neuling eine der beiden neuen Klassen spielen wenn ich mir das Addon kaufe?
- Werde ich den Endgame-Content der Pre-Moria Zeiten jemals zu Gesicht bekommen, oder muss ich mich jetzt nurnoch mit dem Moria Spielinhalt zufriedengeben?
- Gibt es irgendwelche der von mir oben genannten Kritikpunkte an WoW auch mitlerweile in LotRo?
- Hat sich die Grafik verbessert? Daraus würde eventuell auch eine höhere Hardwareanforderung resultieren.
- RP: gibt es sowas noch in LotRo? In welchem Maße?

und das allerwichtigste:

- was würdet ihr einem gewilltem Rückkehrer an persönlichen Worten mit auf den Weg geben? Was habt ihr für positive und negative Erfahrungen in der jüngeren Vergangenheit des Spiels machen können?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lohnt sich auf jedenfall, habs auch getan ..

An der Leveldauer hat sich meines erachtens nichts geändert. Kommt immer drauf an wie man es anfängt. Gibt auch schon lv 60 Runis und Hüter zu sehen .. 

Klar kannste die neuen Klassen spielen mit dem Addon. Und echt mal .. Hüter ist rock´n´roll. .

Es gehen immernoch Leute in die Spalte. Thaurlach mal richtig den Arsch versohlen und die Atmospäre inhalieren .. 

nö .. man merkt zwar öfter mal, das Leute aus wow kommen, aber die sind entweder fix weg, oder kommen wieder runter von ihrem tripp ..

Grafik ist in moria der Hammer .. 

RP: spiele auf Morthond, einem normalen Server, aber selbst da sind viele rp geflaggt unterwegs und hab viele schöne Momente schon erlebt.


------------


Tjo .. was soll man mit geben auf deinem Weg .. Genieße das Spiel einfach, finde neue Freunde und hüte dich vor dem Auge ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominio (4. Dezember 2008)

also hi erstmal ich werd jetz auch mit HdRO anfangen und wollt fragen ob man da auch so wie in WoW(bin ex WoW zocker) bei inis gezogen werden kann?


----------



## Vetaro (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja kann man. Die Frage ist, ob du das als was positives oder schlechtes ansiehst. Wenn du Durch-Innis-Gezogenwerden für was gutes hälst, *versuch HdRO gar nicht erst*.


----------



## Fenrin (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich mache mir grade selbst Hoffnung, aber erhält man einen Freimonat wenn man das Add-on auf dem Account hinzufügt?


----------



## Styr74 (4. Dezember 2008)

Dominio schrieb:


> also hi erstmal ich werd jetz auch mit HdRO anfangen und wollt fragen ob man da auch so wie in WoW(bin ex WoW zocker) bei inis gezogen werden kann?



Bei HDRO geht es nicht darum schnell durch die Inis zu rushen und und sich von Highlevels hochziehen zu lassen. Das Spiel ist es wert genossen zu werden. jede einzelne Ini und jede Quest. Ich hoffe das diese Marotte gar nicht erst im Spiel umsich greift. 
Es gibt genug Spieler in allen LvL Bereichen die gerne Gruppen bilden.


----------



## Dominio (4. Dezember 2008)

war ja eigentlich auch so gemeint^^(eiso das es nich gut is den des gammlt mich end an) sry wenns iwie falsch zu verstehen war
und eie frage hab ich noch gibt es eig noch genug lowies mit denen man zusammen questen kann??


----------



## Doroin (4. Dezember 2008)

Jep
Vor allem jetzt mit Moria.
Findest für die bestimmte Quest Q am Abend eins zwar nicht zwingend Partner, aber am Abend zwei dann ...
Wobei ich es für die niedrigen Buchquests (Zwergenland erste Gruppenaufgabe z.B.) schon happig finde wen zu finden =(


----------



## Vetaro (4. Dezember 2008)

Doroin schrieb:


> Wobei ich es für die niedrigen Buchquests (Zwergenland erste Gruppenaufgabe z.B.) schon happig finde wen zu finden =(



Wenn man zu ner normalen Vielspielerzeit, z.B. 20 Uhr, Spielt, kriegt man die Gruppe auch direkt. Aber sowas vergisst man bei so ner Berichterstattung natürlich schonmal zu erwähnen.


----------



## Dominio (4. Dezember 2008)

und könnt ihr mir einen Server empfehlen


----------



## Gfreeman (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute (schmoll),

also obwohl ich momentan auch gerne HDRO spiele und irgendwann auch endgültig von WoW zu HDRO wechsle, find ich es nicht gut, dass WoW so schlecht gemacht wird!!

Beide Spiele haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. WoW muss momentan leider unter dem Stigma des "Erfolgreichen" leiden, ähnlich Microsoft im Vergleich z. B. zu Linux.

Die Community ist es, die WoW ein wenig zerlegt. Schade, das Spiel selbst ist hervorradend.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Doroin (4. Dezember 2008)

> Wenn man zu ner normalen Vielspielerzeit, z.B. 20 Uhr, Spielt, kriegt man die Gruppe auch direkt. Aber sowas vergisst man bei so ner Berichterstattung natürlich schonmal zu erwähnen.



So weit habe ich schon selbst mitgedacht, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und genau deswegen habe ich vier Tage gesucht - muss dazu sagen etwa 30 Minuten jeweils zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr.
Dann bin ich einfach mal hingelatscht und wollte gucken ob ichs nicht doch alleine schaffe (mein Zwerg ist sehr draufgängerisch!) und wurde dann zufällig mitgenommen...


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Dezember 2008)

also...

Ich habe Lotro in der Beta und nach dem Release gespielt, hatte dann aber eine Pause eingelegt.

Ich habe mir heute das Spiel mal wieder gezogen und per 14tage-Trial schon wieder ein wenig gespielt. Und ich bin begeistert. Das Spiel hat eine viel bessere Performance als damals (was zu erwarten war, schließlich noch vor Evendim ausgestiegen) und praktisch alles - nach meiner Erinnerung zu damals - überarbeitet worden und sieht noch besser aus. Die Insznierung sucht noch immer seines gleichen und die (für mich neuen) Filme in der "epic-quest-reihe" legen da nochmal ne Schippe drauf.

Ich hab jetzt wieder richtig bock auf Lotro...werde mir morgen mal bei Amazon Die Minen von Moria bestellen und am Wocheende wieder anfangen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: und wie ich grad sehe wird das günstig...MoM ist für 20,90&#8364; bei Amazon zu haben


----------



## Sinmurder (4. Dezember 2008)

Doroin schrieb:


> [...]
> Dann bin ich einfach mal hingelatscht und wollte gucken ob ichs nicht doch alleine schaffe (mein Zwerg ist sehr draufgängerisch!) und wurde dann zufällig mitgenommen...



Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich zur Zeit. Es tummeln sich doch einige Einsteiger/Umsteiger nach Moria Release im Spiel herum. Scheinbar haben diese noch ihre Probleme auf eine Anfrage im SNG-Kanal zu antworten, oder übersehen Anfragen zur Gefährtenbildung einfach noch zu schnell.

Wenn ich nach mehr oder minder erfolgloser Anfrage mal in ein Zielgebiet der Quest gehe und Leute dort gezielt freundlich anfrage ob sie bei der Quest xyz sind und Lust auf eine Gefährtegruppe haben sind ruck zuck 5 wackere Helden gefunden die zusammen den Abend verbringen und entspannt die Quests erfolgreich bestehen. Geb also nicht auf, es geht :-)

mfg


----------



## Parat (5. Dezember 2008)

Ok, auch mal ne Antwort produzieren



> - Lohnt es sich nochmal von 0 anzufangen? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust so wie ein Neuling in WoW komplett alleine durch eine ausgestorbene Welt zu rennen.


Meines Erachtens ist das Problem nicht so groß wie anderswo. Die Startregionen sind immer ganz okay bevölkert. Klar gibts Schwankungen.



> - Hat sich etwas an der Leveldauer geändert? Wie lange würde ich brauchen um das Maximallevel zu erreichen? Werde ich den Anschluß finden?


Geht fix, wenn man sich drauf konzentriert.



> - Kann ich auch als (wieder) Neuling eine der beiden neuen Klassen spielen wenn ich mir das Addon kaufe?


Ja



> - Werde ich den Endgame-Content der Pre-Moria Zeiten jemals zu Gesicht bekommen, oder muss ich mich jetzt nurnoch mit dem Moria Spielinhalt zufriedengeben?


Du siehst alles



> - Gibt es irgendwelche der von mir oben genannten Kritikpunkte an WoW auch mitlerweile in LotRo?


Naja, im KERN isses das selbe, wie eben das Spielgenre ... Mir kann keiner erklären, dass 10 Raid-Möglichkeiten mehr im Endgame zB einen über Jahre motivieren. Also, irgendwann hat man alles gesehen und alles gemacht. RP ist ne Möglichkeit, auch danach noch Dynamik zu haben (vorzugsweise natürlich schon davor( ... aber auch da hat man es letztlich, bis zum nächsten Addon/Buchpatch mit einer statischen Welt zu tun und IRGENDWANN merkt man das eben logischerweise.



> - Hat sich die Grafik verbessert? Daraus würde eventuell auch eine höhere Hardwareanforderung resultieren.


Ich glaub die Engine wurde eher optimiert und es zieht nun weniger an den Ressourcen.



> - RP: gibt es sowas noch in LotRo? In welchem Maße?


Puh, teilen wir die Antwort: Ja, man findet noch genug Mitspieler und mit denen kann man RP-Sippen gründen etc. Im Gegensatz zu WOW wird man beim simplen Rumlaufen mit Non-RP im geäußerten Sinne kaum bis gar nicht konfrontiert. Allerdings ist LOTRO kein von RP durchzogenes Umfeld, also irgendwo kocht jede 20-Mann-Gruppe ihr eigenes Süppchen, das sogar ganz gut schmecken darf. Ein Gefühl ala "Wow, ich stehe hier inmitten einer von RP beseelten Welt, hier läuft was, da läuft was" .... ähm ... nein, gibbets nicht. Alle Monate mal ein größeres Event, wo dann tatsächlich hundert Mann rumstehen, aber .. aye, die meisten stehen halt rum. Das ist nicht unbedingt RP. Gut, man muss sagen "Würden die alle emoten, würdeste auch bekloppt werden"^^. Also summa summarum: Öffentliches RP ist selten. Es wird immer wieder positiv eingewandt, dass durchaus viele reagieren, wenn man sie im RP anspricht ... ja, aber ohne das sausen sie rum und machen eben Quests. Also man hat nicht das Gefühl, mit seinem Char einer lebendigen Welt zu sein ... aber man kann sehr wohl passend sein RP organisieren.

Wenn man den Schritt von WOW zu LOTRO macht, dann KANN man sich fast nur verbessern, also in Hinsicht auf RP. Äußerungen wie "LOTRO ist sowas von ideal als RP-Lösung und es gab nie was Besseres, wird nie was Besseres geben" sind allerdings Quatsch. Die Zielgruppe ist recht RP-affin und die wirklichen Störer werden konsequent rausgehalten bzw die finden das Spiel von vornherein langweilig. Das sind die großen Vorteile. Free-RP ohne Gruppenbindung ist austauschbar. Aber die eigentliche Stärke (theoretisch) von MMORPGs in Bezug auf RP ist ja eh nur, dass da 10.000e Leute zusammen kommen, wo man dann die paar Handvoll finden kann, mit denen man öfters spielt. Da schneidet LOTRO besser ab als die anderen MMORPGs, die noch aktuell sind und die ich kenne.



> - was würdet ihr einem gewilltem Rückkehrer an persönlichen Worten mit auf den Weg geben? Was habt ihr für positive und negative Erfahrungen in der jüngeren Vergangenheit des Spiels machen können?


1) Herzlich Willkommen
2) Du scheinst zu erwachsen und vernünftig, um jetzt in LOTRO das actionreichere, PVP-lastigere WOW zu suchen, also wirst Du gut zurechtkommen, vermute ich.
3) Du willst MMORPG wie in WOW, nur besser und ungestörter? Dann passt LOTRO.


----------



## Cyberflips (5. Dezember 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute (schmoll),
> 
> also obwohl ich momentan auch gerne HDRO spiele und irgendwann auch endgültig von WoW zu HDRO wechsle, find ich es nicht gut, dass WoW so schlecht gemacht wird!!
> 
> ...




Wer HdrO spielt kann auch nicht wirklich ein gutes Haar an WoW lassen. 
WoW ist spieltechnisch fast das genaue Gegenteil. Es hat keine Seele. Das ganze Spiel hat nur einen Sinn: Beschäftigungstherapie der übelsten Sorte. Farmen, looten, spielen um zu farmen, spielen um zu looten. Mehr sehe und höre ich bei WoW nicht.  
Zu Anfang bemühte sich WoW noch eine eigene Fantasywelt zu sein und bemühte sich kläglich um ein wenig Story. Die Atmosphäre hatte auch zu Beginn wirklich ein wenig anreitz, der aber spätestens mit dem sogenannten Endgamecontent ab Level 60 in die üblichen Blizzardspielprinzipien jagen und sammeln überging. das ist dort leider so wichtig, daß alles andere nur Zierwerk wird.
Wenn man dagegen HdrO sieht, wie alles liebevoll darauf ausgelegt ist den Spieler Abenteuer und Geschichten am Rande der grossen und bekannten Hauptstory "erleben" zu lassen, kann man über WoW nur lächeln. 
Natürlich nur wenn man auch darauf steht. Wenn man lieber auf Rivalitätsspiel steht und keinen Draht zu epischen Rollenspielen und Fantasywelten hat, dann kann man auch WoW bestimmt auch heute noch etwas abgewinnen. 

Das sich so ganz natürlich das Spiel auch in seiner Community wiederspiegelt ist doch normal.
Community und Spiel passen somit gut zusammen. Anders kann man das auch nicht ertragen denk ich. 
Ich finde WoW und seine Community mittlerweile so abstossend und primitiv, wieso sollte ich also ein gutes Haar an so einem Dummbatzen lassen? 
Ich geh ja nicht ins WoW Forum und nöhle da rum. Ich bin ja hier im HdrO-forum und da ist ja wohl klar, daß HdrO hier die Nummer eins ist und gerade seine gegensätzlichen Tugenden erwünscht.
Klar hat WoW seine Daseinberechtigung, aber hier wirst Du eher selten jemanden finden der beide Spiele als "gleichwertig " ansieht.

Ausser die paar, die hier nicht verwinden können, daß Ihnen WoW einfach nicht die atmosphärische Dichte, liebe zum Spiel und Unterstützung bietet, die sie sich so sehr wünschen und bei HdrO sehen. 

Man könnte es auch pathetischer ausdrücken: WoW unterstützt und verlangt eigentlich, das seine Spieler sich hassen, HdrO möchte das alle zusammen das Böse bekämpfen und sich tugendhaft dabei helfen....Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominio (5. Dezember 2008)

ähm sorry aber du überdreibst gerade aber sowas von hart des is ja wahnsinn!!! So schlecht is WoW auch nich!!


----------



## Vetaro (5. Dezember 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> WoW ist spieltechnisch fast das genaue Gegenteil. Es hat keine Seele. Das ganze Spiel hat nur einen Sinn: Beschäftigungstherapie der übelsten Sorte. Farmen, looten, spielen um zu farmen, spielen um zu looten. Mehr sehe und höre ich bei WoW nicht.
> 
> Wenn man dagegen HdrO sieht, wie alles liebevoll darauf ausgelegt ist den Spieler Abenteuer und Geschichten am Rande der grossen und bekannten Hauptstory "erleben" zu lassen, kann man über WoW nur lächeln.
> Natürlich nur wenn man auch darauf steht. Wenn man lieber auf Rivalitätsspiel steht und keinen Draht zu epischen Rollenspielen und Fantasywelten hat, dann kann man auch WoW bestimmt auch heute noch etwas abgewinnen.
> ...



Kennse den Blogeintrag von mir schon?


----------



## Lossehelin (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe immer gedacht das es nur eine kleine Zahl von HDRO-Spielern hier bei buffed.de gibt.
Aber ich merke gerade es ja richtig viele sind.

Was ich zu den Fragen sagen soll wüsste ich zwar, aber es gibt nicht mehr zu sagen, da alles schon sehr gut beschrieben wurde.
Komm einfach zurück zu LotRO und du wirst glücklich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominio (5. Dezember 2008)

hehe^^ boar ich freu mich schon so wenn ich endlich zocken kann


----------



## Ellrock (5. Dezember 2008)

Dominio schrieb:


> also hi erstmal ich werd jetz auch mit HdRO anfangen und wollt fragen ob man da auch so wie in WoW(bin ex WoW zocker) bei inis gezogen werden kann?




Bleib einfach bei Wow wenn das deine Art ist ein mmo zu spielen


----------



## Dominio (6. Dezember 2008)

oh mann du hättest mal meinen 2ten kommi lesen müssen aber is ja egal


----------



## Vetaro (6. Dezember 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Bleib einfach bei Wow wenn das deine Art ist ein mmo zu spielen



Bleib einfach von Foren weg wenn das deine Art ist Threads zu lesen.


----------



## Tetlin (6. Dezember 2008)

Die Weinachtszeit naht die Menschen sind emsig und wuseln von Ort zu Ort, doch so viele ziehst von WoW hinvort.

Nicht lange auf alle Punkte des TE eingehend mit ausnahme ob es sich lohnt mag ich ergänzen das es eine rein subjektive sache ist das zu entscheiden.
Rückschlüsse ziehend das du wert auf eine an unterhaltsame Community legst solltet du bei LotRO doch sehr wohl fündig werden.

Das mitlerweile eine große menge WoW Exilanten jedoch LotRO stürmen ist ein Punkt der nicht unter denn Tisch fallen sollte, und leider leidet darunter zum Teil auch die Community.

Auf Morthond und Vanyar gibt es Benutzer generierte Chatkanäle für die Suche von Gruppen zum Handeln und allgemein um die umfangreiche aber regional begrenzte Kommunikation zu verbessern und gerade zu Spieler weniger intensiven Zeiten Welt übergreifend zu gestalten.

Seid Moria ist jedoch eine Tendenz zuerkennen das plötzlich der umgangs Ton sich negativ in ein doch schon eher in Richtung Handels channel oder Hauptstadt chat WoW verwandelt, sicher beiweiten noch nicht so pre Pupertär aber es sind anzeichen zu erkennen.
Zur entlastung des Mandanten mag es dann jedoch fair sein zu erwähnen das zu Hauptspiel Zeiten scheinbar Server übergreifend die Dreifache menge an Spielern online zusein scheint und zu neben Spielzeiten immer noch ein vielfaches von vor Moria.

Ob sich der trend durch setzen kann wag ich in meiner nicht mehr so jugendlichen Leichtsinnigkeit zu bezweifeln es zu übergehen ist jedoch allen ernstgemeinten Heimkehrern oder Neueinsteigern nicht fair.

In diesem Sinne willkommen daheim.

PS. Für ein gute LotRO Play muß man nicht auf Belegaer jeder LotRO Server ist die Richtige wahl ob RP oder Non-RP


----------



## grunzhart (7. Dezember 2008)

Eine der Stärken von HDRO liegt für mich in der Erfahrung, dass man auch als hochstufiger Charakter immer wieder Gründe geboten bekommt, um sich in den niedrigstufigen Spielbereichen aufzuhalten. Gut, von Ered Luin vielleicht einmal abgesehen.
Aber ich bin immer wieder in Breeland, den Nordhöhen oder den Einsamen Landen etc. unterwegs (gewesen), z.B. um Material zu sammeln, damit ich mehr Ansehen bei meiner Handwerksgilde erlangen kann.
Und wenn man schon einmal in diese Gebiete zurückkehrt, dann überkommt jedenfalls mich durchaus die Lust, so manche Quest oder Instanz noch einmal zu bestreiten. Höre ich dann, dass Mitspieler für die z.B. die Rückeroberung der Wetterspitze gesucht werden, bitte ich um eine Einladung. 
Der Effekt mag ähnlich wie beim sog. Ini-Ziehen sein, aber im Gegensatz zu diesem geht es hier zum beiderseitigen Nutzen um den Spaß am gemeinsamen Spiel und das erneute Erleben von Inhalten, die einen immer wieder aufs Neue begeistern.


----------



## LunaHexe (7. Dezember 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Die Community ist es, die WoW ein wenig zerlegt. Schade, das Spiel selbst ist hervorradend.


Das kann ich so nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.

Turbine hat mit den beiden neuen Klassen vorgelegt und der SchneeSturm steht mit seinem Jedi da und ruiniert sein eigenes Spiel.
Turbine hat seine Grafik verbessert und das Spiel läuft (bei mir) immer noch streßfrei während die 8 Jahre alte WoW Engine lagspikes, Standbilder und miese Performance am Fließband produziert.
Turbine erzählt mit (fast) jeder Quest schöne RPG Geschichten während der SchneeSturm aus seinem Spiel eine Flugsimulation macht.

WoW verändert sich nur Quantitativ und nicht Qualitativ aber die Welt da draußen dreht sich weiter. WoW war (vielleicht) vor 4 Jahren hervorragend aber in der Zwischenzeit sind 4 Jahre rum und wenn man sich nicht weiter entwickelt dann kann es eben passieren daß Wettbewerber mit viel kleinerer Geldbörse an einem qualitativ vorbei ziehen.

Luna


----------



## Grayback (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi, mir schwirren schon seit ein paar Wochen ähnliche gedanken wie dem TE durch den Kopf und wollte nachdem ich soviele nette antworten gelesen habe auch mal 2 Fragen stellen:

a.) Gibt es in Lotro Klassen die in Gruppen bevorzugt werden?(Stichwort: WoW Heiler;Tanks;CC)

b.) Sind die Server ca. alle gleich hoch bevölkert oder gibt es da größere unterschiede zwischen der Bevölkerungsrate?


----------



## simoni (7. Dezember 2008)

also zu a.)  In Lotro gibt es natürlich auch die typischen Klassen wie Tanks und Heiler. Jedoch gibt es eigentlich keine wirkliche perfekte Gruppenkonstelation.
                 Ich liste dir trotzdem nochmal alle Klassen auf: 
                 -Wächter: Tank
                 -Barde: Heiler
                 -Schurke: CC und Damge (nicht top, aber gut)
                 -Kundige: CC und Pet
                 -Hauptmann: Supporter mit Pet
                 -Jäger: Range- DD
                 -Waffenmeister: Melee-DD
                 neu seit Moria:
                 -Hüter: Off-Tanke, guter Damage
                 -Runenbewahrer: Casterklasse, Heiler

Mitgenommen wirst du aber eigentlich immer, höchstens es sollte mal vorkommen, dass schon 3 andere Leute in der Gruppe die gleiche Klasse wie du haben. Das passiert aber eigentlich selten. Erst in den High Level Instanzen muss man sich wirklich Gedanken machen, welche Klasse man jetzt noch mitnimmt. Davor reicht es nen Tank (Wächter, Waffenmeister oder Hüter) und nen Heiler (Barde, Runenbewahrer und zur Not Kundiger oder Hauptmann) als wichtige Grundsteine zu haben. 

zu b.) Die Server sind ungefähr alle gleich besetzt, ungefähr aber in dieser Reihenfolge:
         - Belegaer (RP-Server)
         - Morthond
         - danach Vanyar und Maiar


----------



## Grayback (7. Dezember 2008)

ok danke für die antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagshut (7. Dezember 2008)

Tetlin schrieb:


> Auf Morthond und Vanyar gibt es Benutzer generierte Chatkanäle für die Suche von Gruppen zum Handeln und allgemein um die umfangreiche aber regional begrenzte Kommunikation zu verbessern und gerade zu Spieler weniger intensiven Zeiten Welt übergreifend zu gestalten.
> 
> Seid Moria ist jedoch eine Tendenz zuerkennen das plötzlich der umgangs Ton sich negativ in ein doch schon eher in Richtung Handels channel oder Hauptstadt chat WoW verwandelt, sicher beiweiten noch nicht so pre Pupertär aber es sind anzeichen zu erkennen.
> Zur entlastung des Mandanten mag es dann jedoch fair sein zu erwähnen das zu Hauptspiel Zeiten scheinbar Server übergreifend die Dreifache menge an Spielern online zusein scheint und zu neben Spielzeiten immer noch ein vielfaches von vor Moria.



Also auf Morthond spiel ich ja auch, da sind es aber vor allem die MP'ler die nix zu tun haben die da schreiben und eben die restlichen hauptsächlich Ettenspieler, die machen halt das selbe wie sonst im OOC... ich hoffe, sobald nen größerer Teil 60 ist und durch und die Etten langsam wieder paar Leute abkriegen, beruhigt sich das ganze wieder. (Mir ist allerdings nach wie vor net klar warum die net einfach den OOC in Moria nehmen, geht ja Moria weit xD).



> Ich liste dir trotzdem nochmal alle Klassen auf:
> -Wächter: Tank
> -Barde: Heiler
> -Schurke: CC und Damge (nicht top, aber gut)
> ...



Ehm, naja, zu den Klassen würde ich noch bischen korrigieren:
-Schurke ist Supporter mit Debuffs und Kombos hast vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Kundige sind in Gruppen auch Supporter dank Wunden- und Krankheitsentfernen, dazu die Möglichkeit Mitgliedern der Gruppe Kraft zu geben, und das Pet dient auch eher zum Support.
-Hauptmänner benutzen meist kein Pet sondern ne Standarte (zumindest was Instanzen angeht)(und wenn schon haben die n Herold, und kein Pet, tz einfach Menschen als Tiere bezeichnen), dazu kommt:
-Hauptmänner sind auch Heiler und Tanks für Solomobs.
-Hüter ist nicht nur Off-Tank, sondern wirklich Tank, und der Damage ist aus eigener Erfahrung nicht so gut wie du meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Runenbewahrer würde ich nicht als vollwertigen Heiler hinstelln, er kommt nicht an nen Barden ran, aber zusammen mit nem Hauptmann gehts auf jeden Fall. Er heilt bischen mehr als n Hauptmann aber hat nicht die Möglichkeiten eines Barden. Würde da Heil-Support, wie auch beim Hauptmann schreiben.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Dezember 2008)

Das wichtige am Hüter ist, dass ihr nur seine Rolle beschreibt - Er spielt sich aber halt völlig anders, und zwar im positivsten Sinne als Vier-Tasten-Klasse. Hüter sollte man auf jeden fall mal ausprobiert haben, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat. Es fühlt sich ein bisschen an, als würde man selber die ganze Zeit Gefährtenmanöver auslösen.


----------



## Yldrasson (7. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das wichtige am Hüter ist, dass ihr nur seine Rolle beschreibt - Er spielt sich aber halt völlig anders, und zwar im positivsten Sinne als Vier-Tasten-Klasse. Hüter sollte man auf jeden fall mal ausprobiert haben, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat. Es fühlt sich ein bisschen an, als würde man selber die ganze Zeit Gefährtenmanöver auslösen.



Ja... Hüter... *sabber*
Eine dynamischere Klasse sieht man selten, auch im Vergleich zu anderen MMORPGs.

Ihn zu spielen... das ist so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust*

Ja... ich mag Hüter...^^

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Dezember 2008)

Als Fast-Rückkehrer - nur Gewohnheit, alte Liebe zur Wc-Story sowie der Hype hält mich noch bei WoW- habe ich auch mal einige Fragen. 

1. Soweit ich verstanden habe, sit die LotRO-Community immer noch die freundliche, die einen nicht verbannt, wenn man nicht in einer Woche dem Maxlevel erreicht hat?

2. ist das Finden einer Gilde einfach oder wie bei anderen, länger laufenden MMOGs (z.B. WoW) eine Unmöglichkeit aufgrund des Unterschiedes zwischen Wiedereinsteiger und alten Veteranen?

3. Gibt es mittlerweile ein offizielles Forum oder ist sowas immer noch nicht aktiv? Als ich aufhörte, waren die Foren von LotRO nämlich verdammt leer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und 4. Wie ist es euch Wechslern der neueren Zeit ergangen? Und was habt ihr gegen diese "Wechselangst" (Verlust der gewohnten WoW-Umgebung; Gefühl, dass man nicht mehr die WC-Story miterlebt; Ausgeschlossen aus dem Hype) gemacht? 

Gerade diese "Wechselangst" hat mich seit 2 Jahren fest bei WoW gehalten, obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass der Spaß schon längerm fehlt und auch Wrath nichts so richtig wiederbelebt hat.


----------



## Styr74 (8. Dezember 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Als Fast-Rückkehrer - nur Gewohnheit, alte Liebe zur Wc-Story sowie der Hype hält mich noch bei WoW- habe ich auch mal einige Fragen.
> 
> 1. Soweit ich verstanden habe, sit die LotRO-Community immer noch die freundliche, die einen nicht verbannt, wenn man nicht in einer Woche dem Maxlevel erreicht hat?
> 
> ...




So ich gucke mal ob ich Dir einige Fragen beantworten kann.

zu 1. In HDRO ist eher der Weg das Ziel. D.h. die LvL Phase ist irgendwie aufregender, interessanter als bei WoW. Ich habe das Gefühl das viel mehr Leute twinken, und Du findest wirklich in allen LvL Bereichen Mitspieler. Ich habe noch nie erlebt das man aufgrund seines Levels oder seiner Ausrüstung doof angemacht wird.

zu 2. einfach mal in diversen Foren suchen, es gibt für jeden Spielertyp sicherlich die passende Sippe. Der Rest erklärt sich auch 1 denke ich.

zu 3. ja gibt es, habe den Link aber gerade nicht. Im Allgemeinen sind die HDRO Foren ruhiger, aber nicht ausgestorben. Ruhiger vllt. auch weil nicht soviel geflamed wird, sondern eher kontruktiv zu diversen Themen gepostet wird.

zu 4. Also bei mir war es so, dass ich den Umstieg erst beim 2. mal gemacht habe. Ich hatte bei WoW halt einen hochstufigen Char. und viele RL Freunde die es auch gezockt haben. Demnach kam ich mir beim 1. Versuch bei HDRO verlassen vor. Dazu ist das Spiel halt einfach ruhiger und gemütlicher. Das ist schon eine Umstellung. Als mich dann die Lust bei WoW entgültig verlassen hat, habe ich es einfach nochmal verucht und bin dabei hängen geblieben. Ich habe mittlerweile viele nette Leute kennengelernt und eine nette Sippe gefunden und nichts bringt mich aus Mittelerde wieder weg. Du musst dem Spiel halt einfach Zeit geben und ruhig bis LvL 20 oder so zocken. Glaube mir es ist ein Spiel für den 2. Blick und wird mit wachsender Spielzeit immer besser. WoW kann aus meiner Sicht mit dem was Turbine da geschaffen hat nicht mithalten im PVE bereich.


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Dezember 2008)

Danke Styr, ich werde wohl LotRO wirklich nochmal eine Chance geben. Gibt ja das original Spiel mit Addon schon für 40 €uro, da versuche ich es nochmal als Hüter (die Klasse reizt mich doch irgendwie). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jms08 (8. Dezember 2008)

forum: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/for...splay.php?f=541

ich habe auch 2 anläufe benötigt um in hdro einzutauchen. man muß sich von wow lösen. nicht nach dem motto ich muß schnel max. level erreichen sondern das leveln geniesen. ich habe teilweise eine woche für ein oder zwei level gebraucht, einfach weil ich mir die gegend angeschaut habe oder in bree durch die straßen gelaufen bin. mein schönstes erlebnis war, als ich unterwegs auf einer wiese 4 chars getroffen habe die dort geredet, getanzt und geraucht haben. muß wohl so eine art pichnick gewesen sein. sowas wirst du in wow nicht finden, da heist es schneller, höher und besser.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Dezember 2008)

Rückkehr? Lohnt sich!
Schon allein das Gefühl wieder gemütlich durch Bruchtal zu wandern oder den Sonnenuntergang im Auenland zu bestaunen...


----------



## BurningShaddow (8. Dezember 2008)

Auch ich habe es erst beim zweiten anlauf geschafft, von WoW wegzukommen, denn wie bei den meißten anderen haben mich meine Real Life freunde da gehalten.

Bei HDRO läuft einfach alles viel gemütlicher und gesitteter ab.
Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen der viel auf PvE und Atmosphäre wert legt

MFG


----------



## simoni (8. Dezember 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> Ehm, naja, zu den Klassen würde ich noch bischen korrigieren:
> -Hüter ist nicht nur Off-Tank, sondern wirklich Tank, und der Damage ist aus eigener Erfahrung nicht so gut wie du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich denke ich bin mit meinem Hüter weit genug um zu sagen, dass der Damage gut ist, nicht überragend aber auch keineswegs schlecht. Vor allem mit der legendären Haltung kommt da nochmal ein kleiner Schwung. Und als reinen Tankersatz sehe ich ihn nicht. Für kleinere Instanzen geht es bestimmt, aber später in der Raidinstanz beim Watcher kann er vielleicht ein paar Minuten die Aggro halten ohne zu sterben, weil sonst wär der Wächter ja glatt für die Tonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mittlere Rüstung wird da wahrscheinlich einfach zu wenig sein, trotz super Hots und Blocken usw...


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich bisher nur bestätigen... die mittlere Rüstung ist für eine tatsächliche "Tank"-Klasse nicht ausreichend. Allerdings bin ich auch der Überzeugung, dass der Hüter ein Supporter ist, der die Heiler und CC-Klassen beschützt. Dafür hat er zu viele verschiedene Gambits die - in meinem Spielfluß - immer in genau diesen Situationen den Wächter entlasten. Allerdings bin ich noch lange nicht am Ende, vielleicht kommen nach der 30 ja doch noch Tank-Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Fenrin (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe schon einen Versuch hinter mir, aber das WoW Add-On hat wieder gelockt. Und die Enttäuschung mit lvl 80 ist jetzt umso größer. Heute werde ich allerdings meinen alten Account reaktivieren und spielen. Mal sehen ob ich meinen alten Waffenmeister weiterspielen werde. Hach, ich wünschte mir es gäbe ein Thread, wo man Turbine in den Himmel loben könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Freue mich schon wieder auf die tollen Geschichten in Bree.

Nur mal so einen Frage nebenbei: Wie aktiviere ich das RP-Zeichen? oO


----------



## Souliak (8. Dezember 2008)

Fenrin schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einen Versuch hinter mir, aber das WoW Add-On hat wieder gelockt. Und die Enttäuschung mit lvl 80 ist jetzt umso größer. Heute werde ich allerdings meinen alten Account reaktivieren und spielen. Mal sehen ob ich meinen alten Waffenmeister weiterspielen werde. Hach, ich wünschte mir es gäbe ein Thread, wo man Turbine in den Himmel loben könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm ich glaube mit

/rs an

oder einfach

/rs

beim englischen Clienten evtl. /rp


----------



## Leigh (8. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> vielleicht kommen nach der 30 ja doch noch Tank-Fähigkeiten.


Bin gerade 42 und fühle mich mit der Bezeichnung als Tank wirklich überfordert. Um die Aggro den ganzen Kampf über zu halten muss ich schon ordentlich angetankt haben und wenn ich die Aggro von jemandem weg holen soll versage ich kläglich. Im Solospiel ist der Hüter ja wirklich ein Überlebenskünstler, aber im Gruppenspiel bin ich noch immer auf der Suche nach meiner Aufgabe.


----------



## Tidra-on (8. Dezember 2008)

Im Grossen und Ganzen hängt ein Wiedereinstieg davon ab, welche Gaming Art man bevorzugt. Wers gemächlicher mag, eine überaus freundliche Com sucht und gar noch RP treiben möchte, ist sicherlich mit Lotr besser bedient. Wer dann noch das Questen mit den kleinen Hintergrundgeschichten und der Epic Questreihe, die sich wie ein roter Faden durchs gesamte Spiel zieht, liebt so wie ich ohne dabei iimmer aufs Level zu schielen, der MUSS einfach Lotr spielen.

Mal anmerk, die Sache mit der WC Story im Vergleich zur Lotr Epic Reihe...Da stinkt WoW leider total gegen ab. Dadurch das man in Wow 100te Quests macht, die ja vielleicht zur Gesamtstory gehören, daneben jedoch noch zig tausend andere, die eigentlich nur Level Quests sind, und das eine oder andere nicht mal machen muss um in der Geschichte weiterzukommen und am Ende dennoch vorm "Endgegener" steht, hab ich die SL bei WC mittlerweile aufgehört gehabt zuverfolgen. Da hat Turbine mit dem sogenannten Roten Faden doch klar die Nase vorn (in meinen Augen). Das Gfelcht der einzelnen Quets in WoW war für mich zum Schluss ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr überschaubar. Vielleicht lags ja nur an mir.


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Dezember 2008)

Fenrin schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einen Versuch hinter mir, aber das WoW Add-On hat wieder gelockt. Und die Enttäuschung mit lvl 80 ist jetzt umso größer. Heute werde ich allerdings meinen alten Account reaktivieren und spielen. Mal sehen ob ich meinen alten Waffenmeister weiterspielen werde. Hach, ich wünschte mir es gäbe ein Thread, wo man Turbine in den Himmel loben könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut zu wissen, dass es anscheinend noch mehr Spieler wie mich gibt, die auf der einen Seite eigentlich unzufrieden wechseln wollen, dann aber doch von der Gewohnheit/Sucht/Kumpels/"Wechselangst" abgehalten werde. Dabei weiß man eigentlich jetzt schon, dass man auf 80 wieder gelangweilt herumhockt, weil die Leute der Freundes- und Gildenliste schon soweit weg sind nach 4 Wochen, dass man nichts mehr sieht.


----------



## Wealhþeow (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Gedanken einiger Umsteiger teile ich voll und ganz. Leider sind es neben den Inhalten besonders die Leute, die ein gutes MMORPG ausmachen. Die Community bei WoW ist bestenfalls lausig. Als ehemaliges Mitglied einer Spass-/Feierabendgilde kann ich zudem von immer mehr Realitätsferne einiger Spieler berichten.

Wenn man bei einerm gildeninternen 5er auf das Übelste angepöbelt wird, nur weil man Bedarf gewürfelt hat (wohl gemerkt: der Gegenstand liess sich von keiner anderen Klasse des 5ers tragen - der schimpfende Teilnehmer wollte ihn entzaubern und einen Splitter daraus machen) fällt mir gar nichts mehr ein. Sachliche Argumente, dass der Gegenstand sich für eine Aufgabe sinnvoll verwenden lässt (alle weiteren Teilnehmer stimmten auch zu bzw waren inidifferent), endeten mit meinem Platz auf seiner Ignoreliste. Dabei wurden schon etliche Instanzen miteinander gespielt und alles war ok. Was ich beschreibe, ist einfach ein immer größer werdender Realitätsverlust von manchen Usern der meistgespieltes MMORPGs. 
Höflichkeit ist ein absolutes Fremdwort - stattdessen sehen viele Spieler (es werden immer mehr) nur ihren Charakter und vergessen, dass es ausserhalb der viereckigen Kiste, in die sie starren auch ein Leben gibt und andere Spieler, die einfach nach einem langen (RL) Arbeitstag eine oder zwei Stündchen abschalten und Spass haben wollen. Bei Betrachtung des WoW Forums hier und dem Null-Niveau, was einem entgegenschlägt,  fühle ich mich auch in meiner Einschätzung bestätigt.

Ähnliches habe ich in LOTRO seinerzeit nicht beobachten können. Im Gegenteil - es war alles sehr entspannt und friedlich, freundlich. Die Forenbeiträge hier sind fast durchweg sehr freundlich.

Deswegen überlege auch ich wieder einen Einstieg - leere Anfangs-Questgebiete scheinen ja kein Problem zu sein. 

Wir sehen uns wohl bald auf Vanyar

Bis dahin viele Grüße



PS: Hat jemand eine Info über die derzeitigen Abozahlen von LOTRO?


----------



## Gromthar (8. Dezember 2008)

Also die Überlegungen von wegen Gewohnheit, Sucht und Wechselangst kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen. Was verliert ihr denn wenn ihr einfach ein anderes Spiel spielt? Ledgilich eure Toons - virtuelle Charaktere ohne eigenes Leben. Wenn etwas keinen Spaß mehr macht, lässt mans halt und macht was anderes. Ich habe damals WoW an den Nagel gehängt weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt wirklich alles gesehen hatte was das Spiel hergeben konnte. Game Over sozusagen. Und dann? Erstellt man einen neuen Char und macht mit dem nochmal das selbe? Der Wiederspieltwert von WoW war für mich nie sonderlich hoch, das PvP war nervig, die Instanzen lahm. Und dazu war der Zeitaufwand einfach enorm hoch.

In LotRO logge ich mich ein, mache wonach mir liegt und habe einfach entspannten Spaß ohne mit irgendwem mithalten zu müssen. Es ist egal wie oft und lange man online ist weil man früher oder später sowieso alles sehen wird. Das ist Gameing ohne jegliche Art von Communitydruck und für mich daher passend.

Überlegt euch einfach wie ihr eure Freizeit gestalten wollt und welches Spiel in dieses Schema passt. Naja, und dann spielt ihr es einfach.



Wealhþeow schrieb:


> PS: Hat jemand eine Info über die derzeitigen Abozahlen von LOTRO?


Dazu gibts keine offiziellen Stellungnahmen. Allerdings sind alle Server überaus gut besucht.


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. Dezember 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> Bin gerade 42 und fühle mich mit der Bezeichnung als Tank wirklich überfordert. Um die Aggro den ganzen Kampf über zu halten muss ich schon ordentlich angetankt haben und wenn ich die Aggro von jemandem weg holen soll versage ich kläglich. Im Solospiel ist der Hüter ja wirklich ein Überlebenskünstler, aber im Gruppenspiel bin ich noch immer auf der Suche nach meiner Aufgabe.



Okay. Ich spiele definitiv weiter, aber das hört sich ja nicht rosig an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrin (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich fange gleich an zu spielen und freu mich schon auf die Hügelgräber. Diese Region fand ich phänomenal damals. 

@ Sempai02: Jemand der mitfühlen kann. Ich hab nämlich vor dem Kauf schon gewusst, dass es das gleiche öde Gefarme wie zu BC-Zeiten wird. Nach dem Erreichen von Stufe 80, hat es sich bestätigt. Außerdem gehen mir langsam diese quietschbunten Regionen auf den Keks. Ich sage nur Dalaran! Und da wäre dann noch die Performance. Nagut, ich will nicht weiter das Spiel schlecht machen, es hat schließlich auch seine gute Seiten.

Aber du hast es gut formuliert. Die Story ist schon toll und die Gewohnheit haben einen dabeibleiben lassen. Da bin ich schon beim nächsten Punkt, denn dieser Druck, besser werden zu müssen, stört extrem das Spielvergnügen.

Naja, soweit erstmal. Jetzt will ich erstmal in HdRO eintauchen und entspannen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Dezember 2008)

Mein LotRO kommt erst morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hab mir gleich das Kompendium gekauft, also gibt es bald einen Elben-Hüter bzw. eine Elben-Hüterin mehr auf einem (normalen ) Server.


----------



## Tidra-on (8. Dezember 2008)

Na denn hoffe ich mal das deine DVDs auch funzen. Bei mir hats leider nicht geklappt, so das ich alles mühsam ziehen musste. Kann natürlich auch am "etwas" betagten DVD Laufwerk gelegen haben. *schulterzuck*


----------



## Grayback (8. Dezember 2008)

So ich habs getan, ich war heute bei MediaMarkt und hab mir eine der letzten 2 Minen von Moria Special Editions geholt,
jetzt wart ich noch bis ich im Januar einen anständigen Computer habe und dann sieht man sich ja vlt mal ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. hoffe das ich diese Entscheidung nicht bereuen werde. btw ich hab mal WoW gespielt aber hab vor gut einem viertel Jahr aufgehört


----------



## Vetaro (8. Dezember 2008)

Grayback schrieb:


> So ich habs getan, ich war heute bei MediaMarkt und hab mir eine der letzten 2 Minen von Moria Special Editions geholt,
> jetzt wart ich noch bis ich im Januar einen anständigen Computer habe und dann sieht man sich ja vlt mal ingame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da du ja Moria jetzt hast - hier nochmal meine ausdrückliche Empfehlung, einen Hüter zu spielen


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Da du ja Moria jetzt hast - hier nochmal meine ausdrückliche Empfehlung, einen Hüter zu spielen



Der Hüter ist der einzige Grund meiner Rückkehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hatte damals 07 alle Klasse angespielt, aber so richtig hat es bei keiner gefunkt. Der Hüter hat mir jedoch in den Videos sehr gut gefallen, mal schauen, wie er sich so spielt.

PS: Vor allem finde ich es klasse, dass man keinen Main auf xy haben muss, um die "SuperPowerRoxxorSeltenerHeld"-Klasse mit eingebauter Nebel-und Lichtmaschine zu spielen.


----------



## Leigh (8. Dezember 2008)

Das hast du dann falsch verstanden, Knurrbauch.
Ich habe meinen Stammplatz in den sippeninternen Raids vorerst aufgegeben und meine kleine Hüterin zu meinem Main-Charakter erklärt. Sie macht mir so viel Spaß, dass ich sie jetzt schon auf 42 habe, obwohl ich gerade quasi mitten im Abitur stecke. Ich möchte keineswegs Werbung für den Hüter machen, denn ich würde lieber eine Seltenheit sein. ^^ Aber der Hüter rockt richtig. 45er gegner haue ich locker weg, ohne dass es mir auch nur weh tut, obwohl ich erst 42 bin. (Einzeln, versteht sich.) Das habe ich das erste Mal mit Level 21 in den Einsamen gemerkt, als mit die 26er warge nicht so richtig etwas antun konnten. Der Hüter ist im Moment einfach richtig über. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinnrg (8. Dezember 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Der Hüter ist der einzige Grund meiner Rückkehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin auch so Klassen-fixiert :-)

1 Jahr WoW, meiste Zeit Pala als Shockadin  -> aufgehört (Vorher Diablo 1 + 2 Shockadinmässig geskillt)

Nun überschneidend seit 3 Monaten bei Everquest 2 Shockadinmässig unterwegs.

Zwischendurch mal paar Tage HdRO testweise Hauptmann gezockt (auf Stufe 12 in 1,5 Tagen Playtime oder so), recht WoW Vergelter - like.
Gibt's mittlerweise eine Klasse/Skillung, die einem WoW Pala - PVE! - Shockadin pre WoTlK am nächsten kommt? 

Recht guter Schaden, recht gute Heilung, ganz gute Tankfähigkeit - Der Joker für jede Situation in einer Gruppe und supi solo

HdRO ist wie EQ2 PVE mässig und in vielen anderen Dingen im Gegensatz zu World of Equip-Farmcraft richtig klasse, aber es gibt nicht die Art Paladin, die ich spielen möchte :-)


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. Dezember 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> Das hast du dann falsch verstanden, Knurrbauch.
> Ich habe meinen Stammplatz in den sippeninternen Raids vorerst aufgegeben und meine kleine Hüterin zu meinem Main-Charakter erklärt. Sie macht mir so viel Spaß, dass ich sie jetzt schon auf 42 habe, obwohl ich gerade quasi mitten im Abitur stecke. Ich möchte keineswegs Werbung für den Hüter machen, denn ich würde lieber eine Seltenheit sein. ^^ Aber der Hüter rockt richtig. 45er gegner haue ich locker weg, ohne dass es mir auch nur weh tut, obwohl ich erst 42 bin. (Einzeln, versteht sich.) Das habe ich das erste Mal mit Level 21 in den Einsamen gemerkt, als mit die 26er warge nicht so richtig etwas antun konnten. Der Hüter ist im Moment einfach richtig über.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gut, solo bin ich auch völlig überzeugt, aber gruppentechnisch habe ich meine "Nische" noch nicht gefunden. Mir macht die Klasse auch einen Heidenspaß, nur ich fürchte als Anhängsel zu enden. Ich daddel mal weiter und sehe was draus wird. Bald ist ja Zeit für Garth Agarwen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (9. Dezember 2008)

Zu welcher Klasse würdet ihr einem Neuling/Wiedereinsteiger, der gemütlich leveln will, eigentlich raten? War früher Hexenmeister in WoW und mag daher Petklassen.

PS: Bin mir beim Hüter halt noch nicht sicher, ob der gleich was ist für unerfahrene Spieler.


----------



## Gromthar (10. Dezember 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Zu welcher Klasse würdet ihr einem Neuling/Wiedereinsteiger, der gemütlich leveln will, eigentlich raten? War früher Hexenmeister in WoW und mag daher Petklassen.
> 
> PS: Bin mir beim Hüter halt noch nicht sicher, ob der gleich was ist für unerfahrene Spieler.


Alles Klassen sind gleichmäßig einfach/schwer zu spielen. Du musst Dir über deine Aufgabe im Klaren sein und diese nach besten Wissen und Gewissen erledigen. Andernfalls wird man Dich bei Gruppensuche eher meiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt nur eine Petklasse in diesem Spiel: den Kundigen.
Gleichwohl ist der Kundige allerdings nicht wieder Hexenmeister bei WoW eine DD Klasse, sondern reiner!! Supporter. Er arbeitet mit Debuffs beim Gegner, die natürlich auch ein gewisses Maß an Schaden machen, als auch als Kraftspender für die Gruppe. Zusätzlich ist es die einzige Klasse, die Wunden und Krankheiten im Kampf entfernen kann. Im Solospiel ist er nicht der Schnellste, aber der jenige der am längsten durchhält und selbst, mit entspendendem Zeitaufwand, den härtesten Gegner klein bekommt.
Ich spiele Wächter und Kundi, kann also nur positiv von ihm sprechen. 

Was Dir liegt musst Du einfach austesten. Niemand kann Dir sagen welche Klasse dir besser liegt. Ich sehe z.B. lieber weniger [setze beliebige Klasse ein], aber habe dann mehr welche dabei die ihn gerne spielen und ihr Handwerk verstehen. Ein iG Kollege von mir hat 4 Chars auf Stufe 50 gespielt - erst der Letzte ist sein Mainchar geblieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendranis (10. Dezember 2008)

Sers zusammen ,
da heute Wartungsarbeiten bei WoW sind habe ich auch mal wieder in meinen Schrank geschaut und mein blick wanderte sofort auf die Packung von HdRO, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob HdRO das richtige für mich ist .
Spiele nun seit Release WoW , natürlich mit kleinen Pausen bei denen ich HdRO oder AoC getestet habe , doch mein Problem in WoW besteht nun seit ca. 1nem Jahr. Ich kann nicht Raiden... Da ich von Montags - Donnerstags die Abendschule besuche , ist es für mich schier unmöglich irgendwie Raiden zu können.
Ich liebe die Story von Warcraft , doch ohne Instanzen kriege ich das meiste nicht mit und genau das stört mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ist meine frage ob es in HdRO anders ist. Findet man eine Sippe die einen auch nur am Wochenende mitnimmt , oder sind alle so dreißt wie in WoW und schreiben eine 50% Raidteilnahme vor , die ich natürlich nicht einhalten kann , da die meisten ja größenteils in der Woche raiden!?!

Danke im vorraus für die Antworten und vll. werde ich ja doch noch zu HdRO weckseln!

MfG Vertarus


----------



## Acuria (10. Dezember 2008)

@ TE



Ich möchte dir mal meinen Respekt aussprechen.
Dein Text war wirklich der netteste den ich hier seid langem gesehen habe, keine Beleidigungen keine Unglaubwürdige Kritik und kein Geflame.

Das musste mal sein alles Liebe noch und das du deinen Weg findest, ob War, Wow, oder Lotro.
Bitte alle eine Scheibe bei ihm abschneiden.


----------



## Slayed (10. Dezember 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Nun ist meine frage ob es in HdRO anders ist. Findet man eine Sippe die einen auch nur am Wochenende mitnimmt , oder sind alle so dreißt wie in WoW und schreiben eine 50% Raidteilnahme vor , die ich natürlich nicht einhalten kann , da die meisten ja größenteils in der Woche raiden!?!
> 
> 
> 
> MfG Vertarus



Also die Sippe zu der ich gehöre hat eine Raidallianz mit einer gut befreundeten Sippe da wir noch zu klein sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Bei uns wird eigtl. nur am Wochenende geraidet.
Und wenn dies  passiert dann ohne jegliche Verpflichtung.
Das heißt: du musst nicht an 50% der Raids Teilnehmen, und am Folgeraid  auch nicht unbedingt.
Und wenn du nicht mit Raidest dann macht es auch nichts.


----------



## Vetaro (10. Dezember 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Nun ist meine frage ob es in HdRO anders ist. Findet man eine Sippe die einen auch nur am Wochenende mitnimmt , oder sind alle so dreißt wie in WoW und schreiben eine 50% Raidteilnahme vor , die ich natürlich nicht einhalten kann , da die meisten ja größenteils in der Woche raiden!?!



Das ist eine typische Einstellung von WoWlern (link). Die idee, dass das Spielziel Maxlevel ist, und dann Raiden.

Das ist bei HdRO nicht der fall. Es _geht_ nicht um's raiden. HdRO ist so gedacht dass möglichst viele spieler möglichst viel vom Spiel sehen können - und dass es schon spaß macht, zu leveln. Bei uns ist der typische spielverlauf kein langer highway an dessen Ende ein gigantisches Ortsschild "RAIDEN" steht.
 Du wanderst eher durch eine ganze Dorfgruppe. Hinzu kommt, dass die Aktivitäten, im Leveling und Maxlevel-Bereich, allesamt keine 6 Stunden fressen. Aus diesem Grund kommen gruppen für alles mögliche auch am normalen Tag zustande.


----------



## grunzhart (10. Dezember 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Nun ist meine frage ob es in HdRO anders ist. Findet man eine Sippe die einen auch nur am Wochenende mitnimmt , oder sind alle so dreißt wie in WoW und schreiben eine 50% Raidteilnahme vor
> MfG Vertarus



Eine 50%-Raidteilnahmevorschrift ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich würde jedoch nicht ausschließen wollen, dass einzelne Sippen so verfahren.
Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass Sippen oder Sippengemeinschaften Raids sowohl unter der Woche als auch am Wochenende anbieten.
Bis jetzt gab es zwei große "Endinstanzen" (z. Einschränkung s. Vetaro). Diese waren "Die Spalte" und "Helegrod". Beide sind im Prinzip an einem Abend zu machen, werden jedoch meist auf mehrere Tage verteilt. Aktuell werden diese Instanzen aufgrund der Erweiterung weniger stark frequentiert.
Erfahrungsgemäß muss man allerdings nicht in einer Sippe sein, um an einer Raidgruppe teilzunehmen. Zudem suchen einige Raidgruppen auch zusätzliche Spieler, wenn jemand kurzfristig ausfällt. Im korrekten Denglisch:"Randoms san gern s33n".


----------



## Ireas (10. Dezember 2008)

jeder soll spielen, was ihm spaß macht ... aber n paar sachen kann man so net stehen lassen!

da les ich zum beispiel: du benutzt Carbonite/Buffed, ... was auch immer und dadurch wirds questen zu einfach ... Lösung: Benutz es net, keiner zwingt dich dazu.

wenig Story? tja, ich kenn HdRO online leider nur vom HörenSagen (keine zeit für 2 MMOs .... muss raiden, ich muss muss muss^^), also kann ich dazu nix sagen, aber in wow gibts so nen Haufen Quests, und selbst wenn es nur Killquests sind, so steckt doch was dahinter. Man muss halt auch zulassen das zu erleben, wers net macht, tja ... ihr kennt das ja ... selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . 

Community ... Is teilweise grottig (ich kenne - und kann es auch nachvollziehen - das Problem mit den RP-Servern, auf denen Blizz einfach viel zu lasch durchgreift), aber hey ... is im rl jeder nett zu euch oder verhält sich den Normen entsprechend? Nope. Ich, für meinen Teil, habe ne nette Gilde, n ganzen Haufen netter Leute auf der Friendslist, Servercomm (ich zock auf perenolde) is erträglich ... kann ganz gut leben mit wow, wie es jetzt is. Übertreibts wer im channel, überles ich ihn oder sie, wirds zu viel ... Ignore und die Sache ist gegessen.

soweit meine tuu cent dazu.

lg, Ireas, Irealis, .............................


----------



## Vetaro (10. Dezember 2008)

Ireas schrieb:


> .. muss raiden, ich muss muss muss^^)
> 
> ich kenne - und kann es auch nachvollziehen - das Problem mit den RP-Servern, auf denen Blizz einfach viel zu lasch durchgreift



Wenn das wort "Muss" erklingt sollte man sofort _ganz_ aufhören. Ja, auch wenn du es nicht ernst gemeint hast.

Was wolltest du also klarstellen? Die WoW-Spieler als ganzes _sind_ ein Haufen Idioten, und nicht jeder hat eine geile Gilde mit deren hilf er sich von diesen typies abschotten kann. Die Story, Quests und Community von HdRO sind aus unserer teilweise-objektiven sicht einfach besser, da gibts nichts klarzustellen.


----------



## Ireas (10. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wenn das wort "Muss" erklingt sollte man sofort _ganz_ aufhören. Ja, auch wenn du es nicht ernst gemeint hast.



ich soll aufhören, obwohl es n scherz am rande war ... interessant^^

zu deiner antwort ... ich hab mir 3 dinge aus dem thread rausgegriffen, die halt, wie sie geschildert werden, vom Spieler hausgemacht sind und die man umgehen kann, wenn man mal das Hirn einschaltet und sich was dazu überlegt.

Story? Mal ne Frage ... liest du Bücher? Deinem Argument zu Folge würdest du immer eins lesen und zwar das Beste. Story is zu nem großen Teil das, was der Spieler draus macht

Quests? Ich meine ja, dass Blizz mit Lich King nen großen Sprung gemacht hatt, in Sachen Quests

Gilde? Kann man sich suchen, man muss halt nur mal den Arsch hochkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. Dezember 2008)

Meinst du die Quests, die man in den Beta-Shows gesehen hat? Ja, tatsächlich, ein Paar spaßige Sachen hat's gegeben. Aber (und jetzt wird's gemein): wieviele von insgesamt wievielen sind das umgerechnet? Ich tippe mal auf Antwort A: [x] verdammt wenige. Und machen diese überhaupt noch Spaß, wenn man sie a): im Videostream vorgekaut kriegt und b): sie per Komplettlösung wie mechanisch nur "abklappert" nur des Loots und der EP wegen? Ich weiß net... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gichtkönig hat einen großen Sprung in Sachen Quests gemacht, weil es schon seit Pre-BC lange Zeit war, etwas zu verändern. Aber okay, das ist meine persönliche Ansicht über den Inhalt eines MMO(RPG)s. Muss nicht jeder so sehen, aber viele Spieler haben noch immer die Rosa Brille auf und schlucken ungefragt jedweden Raidcontent anstatt mal tatsächlich anspruchsvolle Aufgaben (so mit Grips und so) zu fordern. Und das ist das Traurige an den immer wieder aufkommenden Vergleichen. 'nuff said.


----------



## Ireas (10. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Meinst du die Quests, die man in den Beta-Shows gesehen hat? Ja, tatsächlich, ein Paar spaßige Sachen hat's gegeben. Aber (und jetzt wird's gemein): wieviele von insgesamt wievielen sind das umgerechnet? Ich tippe mal auf Antwort A: [x] verdammt wenige. Und machen diese überhaupt noch Spaß, wenn man sie a): im Videostream vorgekaut kriegt und b): sie per Komplettlösung wie mechanisch nur "abklappert" nur des Loots und der EP wegen? Ich weiß net...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab keine einzige betashow gesehen und benutze keine komplettlösung aka buffed oder Carbonite und konsorten ... besagte Probleme macht sich nur der Spieler selbst. Glaubst du denn, HdR-Quests wärn interessant mit Carbonite oder wenn du alles schon vorher gesehen ... JA werdet ihr nun schreien! Ich glaubs eher weniger.


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich in Carbonite eingefroren wäre, hätte ich zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit _überhaupt keinen_ Spaß an einem Spiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ja, okay. Der war flach. 


Na gut, Butter bei die Fische: ich habe gerade zum x-ten Mal eines der Startgebiete in HdRO durchgezockt und hab einige Quests "halb blind" angenommen und abgegeben weil man sie einfach irgendwann kennt, aber sie sind immernoch verdammt gut geschrieben und sehr, sehr stimmig.


----------



## Petrerus (10. Dezember 2008)

Mhm, ich bin die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich WoW erstmal links liegen lasse und zu HdRo rüberschaue. Da klingen Eure Berichte ja besser als jedes Werbemittel des Spieles! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Frage habe ich da dann jetzt aber doch noch: Gibt es denn nur RP-Server? Ich bin nicht so der Fan von Rollenspielen im eigentlichen Sinne. Ich kann mir zwar gut andere Umgebungen im Kopf vorstellen, mich in den Charakter hineinversetzen (was laut einem RP-Fan, den ich kenne, mich für dieses Genre prädestiniert), aber ich habe doch Probleme mit dem leicht gestelzten Redeaufkommen. Oder gibt es RP-Server, wo man sich auch "normal" unterhalten kann? Oder wie gesagt, "normale" Server?

Danke für Eure Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bgG

Petrerus


----------



## Akareon (10. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt einen deutschen RP-Server und drei "normale" deutsche Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (10. Dezember 2008)

Petrerus schrieb:


> Mhm, ich bin die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich WoW erstmal links liegen lasse und zu HdRo rüberschaue. Da klingen Eure Berichte ja besser als jedes Werbemittel des Spieles!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann mach es einfach, es lohnt sich.



Petrerus schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich da dann jetzt aber doch noch: Gibt es denn nur RP-Server? Ich bin nicht so der Fan von Rollenspielen im eigentlichen Sinne. Ich kann mir zwar gut andere Umgebungen im Kopf vorstellen, mich in den Charakter hineinversetzen (was laut einem RP-Fan, den ich kenne, mich für dieses Genre prädestiniert), aber ich habe doch Probleme mit dem leicht gestelzten Redeaufkommen. Oder gibt es RP-Server, wo man sich auch "normal" unterhalten kann? Oder wie gesagt, "normale" Server?


Du kannst auf jedem normalen Server mehr RP machen als auf den entsprechenden WoW-Servern. Andererseits gibt es auf dem RP-Server auch genug Bereiche, wo du "normal" reden kannst (Sippenchannel, teilweise Gruppenchannel).
Auf allen Servern und allen Channels sind 1337 und Abkürzungswust aber ein Tabu. Von daher bist du wohl überall richtig. Wenn du aber nicht SO der Fan bist, nimm Maiar, Morthond oder Vanyar.


----------



## Duxaro (10. Dezember 2008)

... ein einstieg lohnt sich wirklich. als ex-wow´ler kann ich das nur bestätigen. mich haben diese ständigen "ey alda voll geiler mega critt hier - bämm - bämm - wat fetter dämäge" aussagen nur noch genervt. dazu diese x-millionen addons. es ist doch lächerlich von questen zu sprechen, wenn dir ein addon per pfeil und blinksignal in der minimap anzeigt, welche mobs du töten, oder welche items du organisieren mußt. unbegreiflich. 
ohne addons würde doch kaum ein boss in wow liegen - die heiler haben "heal-bots", effekte werden automatisch über decursive entfernt, alle fähigkeiten des bosses über boss-mod angezeigt, die aggroliste hat man immer im blick usw.  da steckt doch kein anspruch hinter. und später werden webstats analysiert und geschaut, wo man noch 2 monate farmen gehen kann um ggf eine verzauberung zu bekommen, die 0,2% besser ist als die jetzige. 

das ist bei lotro halt anders. hier steht der spielspaß im vordergrund - und die meisten spieler sind auch ne ecke älter als bei wow. der umgangston ist ein anderer und beim niveau liegen welten zwischen den beiden lagern. natürlich gibt es hüben wie drüben ausnahmen - aber grundsätzlich ist die verteilung schon recht klar. 

wenn du jeden abend raiden möchtest, findest du auch jeden abend eine raidgruppe. es ist aber kein zwang dabei. und dein equip interessiert bei deiner "sippenbewerbung" eh kaum einen. da steht ganz klar die person im vordergrund. wer du bist, wie du dich ausdrücken kannst, deine umgangsformen. wen interessiert schon equip? das kannst du dir doch eh ohne viel mühe herstellen :-)  

zu den klassen: also ich kann nur über die beiden heilklassen sprechen. ich spiele einen barden als main-char und einen runenbewahrer (lvl54). entgegen der aussage einiger hier im forum ist der runi schon ein vollwertiger heiler. ich habe den direkten vergleich zum barden. in einer 12 instanz würde ich sogar eher auf eine kombination barde/runi setzen, als auf 2 barden. es ist halt nur eine andere art zu heilen. so wie man bei wow den druiden nicht mit einem priester vergleichen konnte, so ist es hier auch nicht möglich. trotzdem war der druide kein schlechterer heiler. der runi ist aber recht anspruchsvoll zu spielen als heiler. da muß man auf mehr dinge achten, denn als barde. spaß machen aber beide klassen. und man findet immer eine gruppe für quests oder instanzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamovk50 (10. Dezember 2008)

Tuminix schrieb:


> Und ich muss sagen, Lotro "rockt". Der Hüter ist so gut gelungen, und macht mir tierisch Spass, dazu gibt es soviel neu zu entdecken und keine "miesen Tricks" die einen von der Story ablenken. Bei Wow installierte man mit dem Lich King einfach das Addon Carbonite nahm alle Quests an, und folgte nur einem Pfeil haute Mobs und schwupps, ein lvl-up nach dem anderen... Bei Herr der Ringe lief ich gestern Nacht noch 20minuten dumm im Kreis und bestimmt 5mal an dem Haus vorbei, welches ich gesucht habe und hatte noch Spass dabei. Zugegeben, nach 25min fragte ich freundlich im Beratungschannel, ob es evtl. einen Trick gibt, schneller fündig zu werden, wie zb. Stadtwachen fragen, und bekam auch sofort sehr viele freundliche Beschreibungen, da die Stadtwachenfunktion nur in größeren Städten funktioniert. Am meisten habe ich mich darüber gefreut, dass einem auch in ganzen Sätzen geantwortet wurde.
> 
> 
> Mfg Tuminix bzw. Dikus



Tut mir leid, aber das kannst du defintiv nicht als kritik bringen, weil du ein Addon heruntergeladen hast. Ich spiele ohne quest Hilfe, und muss sagen das die Atmosphäre deutlich grösser ist.
Allgemein kann ein Addon das spiel sehr viel atmosphäre berauben, daher sollte man es sich zweimal überlegen.

Und ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber bei meiner frage im allgemeinen channel wurde auch mir in ganzen sätzen geantwortet.


Letztendlich kommt es immer auf den persönlichen Geschmack an, aber ich sehe deutlich, das sobald ein spiel nicht mehr gespielt wird, die kritikpunkte mit herbegerissenen Aussagen komplettiert wird. Das muss jetzt nicht auf dein beitrag zuschneiden, aber im allgemeinen ist das ein grosses problem das gute und ehrliche diskussionen im keim ersticken lassen.




Allgemein ob es sich lohnt Lotro wieder anzufangen lässt sich ganz einfach beantworten.

Hat dir das spiel damals gefallen wird es einem auch jetzt gefallen. Spiele ändern sich, aber das grundprinzip bleibt nach wie vor gleich.
Das RP war und ich nehme an ist bei lotro nach wie vor sehr stark vorhanden, wem das gefällt, ist in dem spiel sicher besser aufgehoben.

Bei mir ist so das mir lotro dazumals einfach nicht mehr gefallen hat. Langweile im High lvl bereich, keine interessan an raids (weil ich dazumals von WOW genau aus dem 
grund zu lotro gewechselt bin) weil ja lotro gross angekündigt hat vieles anders zu machen.

Mitunter ein Grund war das meiner meinung nach übertrieben RP.
natürlich setze ich nach wie vor auf gewissen grad an RP. Begrüssung, Taverne, keine lol usw. Gute Namen. aber von reinem RP habe ich mich
sehr distanziert. Weil besonders in Lotro waren die grenzen zwischen guten RP und sadistischen und masochistischen RP verschwommen.
(CS, Erpressung, Folterung, Mord) und natürlich die anderen punkte im RP das viele vom rp vergrault hat (RP besserwisser, Power RPler).




Daher abschliessend.

Hat dir Lotro gefallen und du hast nur aufgehört um etwas anderes zu spielen oder keine zeit mehr vorhanden. Legst wert auf RP. Bist du sicherlich
gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Leigh (10. Dezember 2008)

Du tust ja glatt so, als wäre LotRo genau wie WoW, nur, dass du gesteinigt wirst, wenn du kein RP betreibst. Kann es sein, dass du dich nach Belegaer verirrt hattest, obwohl du gar nicht auf einen RP-Server wolltest? Denn auf den anderen Servern (zumindest bei uns auf Morthond) trifft man immer seltener Leute an, die wirklich RP betreiben. Bei mir persönlich reicht es nur so weit, dass meine Hobbitdame keine Schuhe und meine Elbin keine Axt trägt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. Dezember 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> [...] trifft man immer seltener Leute an, die wirklich RP betreiben. Bei mir persönlich reicht es nur so weit, dass meine Hobbitdame keine Schuhe und meine Elbin keine Axt trägt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das kommt von den ganzen frustrierten Gichtking-Neueinsteigern... ohje, ich muss weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2008)

Petrerus schrieb:


> aber ich habe doch Probleme mit dem leicht gestelzten Redeaufkommen.



Was haben eigentlich alle mit dem gestelzten? Mit meinem Elben habe ich nie irgendwie gestelzt geredet, nur so wie sich ein Elb eben ausdrücken würde, ganz normale Gespräche eben, vorallendingen als ich in den Nordhöhen mit einer anderen Dame und einem Hobbit an einem Lager saß haben wir uns ganz normal ne knappe Stunde über das schmackhafte Essen aus dem Auenland unterhalten aber eben nicht "Mir dünkt dies' Küchlein schmeckt formidabel!" sonder normal "Das schmeckt sehr gut!"


----------



## Kerindor (10. Dezember 2008)

Was der eine gestelzt nennt, nennt der andere Höflichkeit. Wobei man unterscheiden muss zwischen denen die meinen man müsste sich wie Euro Durchlaucht seine Majestät der Kaiser mit dem gar niederen Volke mitteilen und denen die einfach nur Höflich reden ihrer Rolle entsprechend.
Es ist absolut in Ordnung wenn der Elb jemanden etwas distanziert anspricht. Der Hobbit mag ein freundliches Du und beim Menschen mag es durchaus ok sein etwas schnodderig mit  anderen umzugehen.
Man darf es aber halt nicht übertreiben. Die Sprache sollte zum Char passen. Der Bauer würde niemals sagen "mir dünkt..." und auch der Elbische Krieger ist nicht unbedingt ein Fürst oder König.
Andererseits würde ein Elb auch niemals jemanden mit "ey du komma her" ansprechen. Ein höflicher Umgang der Elben mit anderen ist dort Normal.

Sprache ist nunmal was schönes mit vielen Varianten. Deswegen haben wir ja erst die Welt von Mittelerde.


----------



## Moritz17 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mir das mal hier alles Durchgelesen und fand das doch mal richtig Interessant. Ich selber spiele Lotro nun gut seid einem Jahr. Ich war damals 16 und habe zu Weihnachten WOW + das Add on BC bekommen. Habe aber schon nach 1 woche Spielzeit aufgegeben. Da mir 1. Die Grafik überhaupt nicht gefallen hat und 2. Die Community von anfang an ein Mysterium war. Ich habe vill ich in den 7 Tagen in den ich gespielt habe mit einer anderen person richtig Kontakt gehabt obwohl ich oft für Gruppenquests Mitstreiter gesucht habe und zu guter letzt 3. Die Quests waren echt eine langweilige Traktorfahrt auf dem Bauernhof Müller mit 1 Kuh im Stall. Ich denke die meisten wissen was ich damit meine töte 8 von diesen, sammel 6 von dennen usw. Dann habe ich mir mitte Januar Lotro zugelegt da ich eigentlich die idee von einem Online Rollenspiel fantastisch fand aber es nie zuvor ausprobiert habe. Habe vorher Oblivion, Morrowind etc. gespielt und da ich ein großer Herr der Ringe fan war/bin habe ich mich für Lotro entschieden und es schließlich gekauft. Es war eine sehr sehr gute Entscheidung zu erst ist mir natürlich die Grafik aufgefallen dann die sehr einfallsreichen Quests und zu guter letzt die wunderbare Community. Leider musste ich seid Oktober eine 10monatige pause antreten da ich ein Auslandsjahr in den USA verbringe. (ich habe entschlossen das ich in den USA kein computer spielen möchte, da ich mehr zeit mit der neuen kultur, familie und neu gefundenden freunden verbringen möchte). Ich bin aber immer noch sehr interessiert was in Mittelerde vor sich geht und habe deshalb immer noch kontakt mit meiner (alten) Sippe und auch mit einem inzwischen sehr guten Freund den ich in Herr der Ringe getroffen habe. Er hält mich so n bisschen auf dem laufendem was in Lotro so passiert. Da sieht man mal was ein alles in Mittelerde erwarten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich freu mich schon wieder in Mittelerde mein unwesen zu treiben wenn ich zurück komme und meine 2 Charaktere (Dormurg Waffiund meinen Barden Sungo) auf lvl 60 zu bringen und Moria zu erforschen. 
Also spielt Herr der Ringe Online es ist ein atemberaubenes Spiel mit einer noch schöneren Community.

eine frage beantworte ich dann doch mal^^:
Ich selber spiele auf einem nicht RP server (Maiar) und muss mit allen vorrednern zustimmen, dass es auch auf einem nicht RP server einen sehr guten umgangston gibt und auch eine schöne Ladung RP wenn man denn möchte.

Gruß aus den USA
Dormurg auf dem Server Maiar zu finden (naja in 6 Monaten^^)

Ps.: Bitte Entschuldigt meine miserable Rechtschreibung.
Muss zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, dass ich ein Legastheniker bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habe mein bestes gegeben es lesbar zu mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendranis (11. Dezember 2008)

So , ich habe es getan. HdRO ist wieder Installiert , sowie natürlich auch das Addon.
Das erste das ich gemacht habe war einen "Hüter" zu erstellen , den ich aber nach 3 Level wieder gelöscht habe , da er mir nicht wirklich zusagte.
Da ich ja damals schon HdRO gespielt habe , kenne ich alle alten Klassen ,also dachte ich mir , nehmen wir mal die andere neue Klasse, den Runenbewahrer.
Und ich muss sagen ... Hammer! Es ist schwerer als einige andere Klassen alleine zurecht zu kommen (schlimm wird es bei 3Mobs) , aber er macht riesig viel Spaß. Ich habe ihn heute Nacht erstmal nur bis level 6 gespielt , denn schlaf muss ja auch mal sein , aber ich werde ihn auf jeden fall noch weiter spielen und wenn er mir weiterhin so sehr zusagt , dann wird HdRO mein neues (altes) Spiel und WoW wird dann links liegen gelassen.

Ich danke allen für eure klasse Aussagen über das Spiel und wie es sich Entwickelt hat , denn das hat mir die nötige Motivation gegeben mich bei meiner alten Sippe (die ich damals sogar selbst gegründet habe) zu melden und siehe da , sie gehören heute anscheinend zu einer der Erfolgreichsten Sippen auf "Maiar" .

Also nochmals vielen dank und vielleicht sieht man sich mal in Mittelerde.

MfG Vertarus , Runenbewahrer der Sippe "Sal an Valim" auf "Maiar"


----------



## hucky (11. Dezember 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Und ich muss sagen ... Hammer! Es ist schwerer als einige andere Klassen alleine zurecht zu kommen (schlimm wird es bei 3Mobs) , aber er macht riesig viel Spaß.



Probier einfach mal die Turtle-Taktik. Einfach auf Auto-Angriff und dich nur heilen. Da lassen sich sogar manche Elite-Gegner alleine legen.

Ich war bisher immer auf der Magie-Schiene. Daher war HdRO auch nie so richtig was für mich. Zuerst den Hüter bis ca. 15 angetestet, aber dann auch zum Runenbewahrer gewechselt. In WoW war ich Magier und Priester. Von daher ist er genau richtig für mich. Freue mich schon auf die weiteren Fähigkeiten.

Gruss


----------



## Airbusa380 (19. Dezember 2008)

Früher hatte ich LotRO belächelt, heute ist es mein lieblings MMO.


----------



## NeoShinji (23. Dezember 2008)

Moritz17 schrieb:


> Ps.: Bitte Entschuldigt meine miserable Rechtschreibung.
> Muss zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, dass ich ein Legastheniker bin
> 
> 
> ...



Du schreibst leserlicher und mit weniger Fehler als so mancher hier bei buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

B2T: So, zu Weihnachten bekomm ich wohl auch das Add-On mit Gametimecard. Dann wird's schwer: Meine Heermeisterin, 32 auf 60 leveln? Oder nen Hüter (oder Runenbewahrer) hochspielen... *Grübel* Ach egal! Beides! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei mir ein Freund gesagt hat, Heermeister werden immer ziemlich gesucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (23. Dezember 2008)

Airbusa380 schrieb:


> Früher hatte ich LotRO belächelt, heute ist es mein lieblings MMO.




Hdro hat mich im Laufe des letzten Jahres  überzeugt durch schöne Ideen, eine schöne Grafik, viele unterhaltende Quests und regelmäßigen neuen Content und vielen netten Leuten mit denen ein entspanntes Spielen möglich ist.

Das sehen wohl viele so - denn ich hatte schon vor Moira das Gefühl das die Spielerzahlen steigen . Auch wenn ich gerne  mal andere   Spiele spiele -duch meinen LTA komme ich immer wieder nach dem schönen Mittelerde zurück.


----------



## Yldrasson (23. Dezember 2008)

Moritz17 schrieb:


> Ps.: Bitte Entschuldigt meine miserable Rechtschreibung.
> Muss zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, dass ich ein Legastheniker bin
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist nun wirklich der erste, bei dem ich wirklich ernsthaft glaube, dass du dieses Problem wirklich hast und es nicht aus Faulheit heraus als Vorwand benutzt, um hier nicht wegen irgendeiner hingerotzten Rechtschreib-Vergewaltigung dumm angemacht zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann mich darüber hinaus NeoShinji nur anschließen, wenn man sich mal die "Postings" gewisser Leute durchliest, ist deines dagegen so gut wie fehlerfrei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hach, es gibt noch ehrliche Menschen! *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema Runenbewahrer:
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich diese Viecher aufgrund ihres extrem nervigen Gebritzzzels abgrundtief verabscheue und sie am liebsten... *hust* Naja... das gehört hier nicht hin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich sagen wollte:
Es wird mit der Zeit ein gutes Stück einfacher. Der Runenbewahrer ist da in etwa so, wie der Kundige. Am Anfang wirklich schwierig in den Griff zu bekommen, aber man wird für die harte Arbeit belohnt.
Aber am Besten levelt es sich immer noch zu zweit, wenn du also einen Freund hast der vorzugsweise auch noch eine Tank-Klasse spielt, seid ihr echt ein starkes Team und könnt ohne Probleme in orangenen/roten Gebieten leveln. Jedenfalls ist das bei meinem Kumpel (Barde) und mir (Wächter) so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Thoor (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich hänge hier einfach mal meine Fragen hinten nach:

Ich bin/war auch ein begeisterter WoW Zocker (Classic, BC, WOTLK Content fast überall clear) und hab eig die Nase voll. Alles ist nur noch auf Epix, Gold und ja der genannte Vergleich ausgelegt. Ich suche ein Spiel, was mir auch solo kleine Erfolge bringt, ein Spiel was stimmig ist, was echt wirkt. (Hm n Gnom tankt n Riese, lustig aber unrealistisch). Sprich wenn ich einen Schurke spiele haue ich nicht einfach drauf sondern bereite mich vor, denke mir alle möglichen Reaktionen aus (soweit wies geht halt). Und was mir an HDRO immer gefallen hat, es ist sehr casual freundlich auch das Highend game, was meint ihr, wird HDRO folgenden Ansprüchen gerecht:

Klassenlogik (Wie mit dem Beispiel Schurke)

Endgame Casual freundlich (6h Raiden am Stück, kommen Sätze wie "Zomg mach ma mehr DPS" vor?)

Kleine Erfolge (Hurra n neuer Umhang!)

Wenig "Kiddies"(nicht auf das Alter, mehr auf das Verhalten gezielt)

allg. ne Story die sich bis zum Ende durchzieht mit z.B. stimmungsvollen Quests

Wenn mir HDRO das bieten kann, Re@HDRO AFK@WoW, was meint ihr schafft HDRO das?


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. Dezember 2008)

Ja, HdRO schafft das. Und ich bin mehr als zuversichtlich, dass dies auch in Zukunft so bleibt, respektive sich noch steigert.


----------



## Madrake (24. Dezember 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> [1] Klassenlogik (Wie mit dem Beispiel Schurke)
> 
> [2] Endgame Casual freundlich (6h Raiden am Stück, kommen Sätze wie "Zomg mach ma mehr DPS" vor?)
> 
> ...



Etwas ausführlicher als von Knurrbauch, auch wenn ich so pauschal auch sagen könnte, ja kommt hin...


[1] Klassenlogik ist mehr vorhanden als in WoW. Man hat generell mehr Möglichkeiten an Talenten pro Klasse in HdRO als in WoW. Man spielt mit mehr als 2 - 4 Tasten in HdRO :-] Und die Fragen nach den Attributswerten hab ich bisher noch nie gehört. Außer es gab immer wieder Wipes bei ein und dem selben Boss (ich bin noch nicht auf maximal Level) - dann immer wieder versucht... - bis man sich zugestand, kommen wir wieder wenn jeder +1 Level stärker ist :-) - und kein Gejammer um das Equipment.
Desweiteren gibt es nicht die Klasse des reinen DD's wie man diese aus WoW kennt. Alle Klassen haben auch dementsprechende Support und sonstige Fähigkeiten, mehr als z.B. ein Schurke oder Magier in WoW hat, die der Gruppe zunutzen kommen.

[2] Endgame ist Casual freundlicher als in WotLK. Achja und btw. siehe Punkt 1 wegen Attributswerten. Desweiteren kann man raidfähige (oder gleichwertige) Rüstungen/ Waffen sich herstellen (lassen). Also man ist nicht verpflichtet die ein und selbe Isntanz bis zur Vergasung abzufarmen weil ihm noch das und das fehlt. Tokkens sind anders eingeteilt als in WoW. Tokkens in Lotro sind in Rüstungsteile eingeteilt. z.B. in WoW (Priester/ Krieger/ Druide) Lotro Schultern (alle Klassen) Handschuhe (alle Klassen)

[3] Ja das gibt es, auch wenn viele mit Zierwerkrüstungen herumlaufen, einfach optisch besser abgestimmt. Kleider machen Leute :-D - aber im großen und ganzen freut man sich schon das man das ein und andere Teil mal auswechseln darf, und wenn es selbst hergestellt ist, und  man dafür einen Rubinsplitter dafür farmt :-/

[4] Also in den offiziellen Channels gibt es sehr wenig "Kiddie" Gespame, bis keinen. In den Inoffziellen - hat der Spam seit 2 Tagen zugenommen. Siehe dazu auch den andren Thread SNG-Channel (SNG übergreifender Channel). Weiß jetzt nicht ob da die GM's wegen Weihnachten ein Auge zudrücken, das sie ein wenig Spam dulden. Denn ich hab schon gesehen das GM's auch bei massiver Spamerei in den Benutzerchannels durchgreifen und zurechtweißen. Und ja GM's greifen härter durch bei Spamerei als in WoW.

[5] Jop, und die Story ist auch linear, und widerspricht sich nicht wie die von WoW. Oder allgemein Warcraft Story.

[6] siehe Punkte 1 - 5


mfg Madrake


----------



## MoVedder (27. Dezember 2008)

Ok suppi formuliert,aber...was ist denn der Jäger als ein "reiner DD" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Dezember 2008)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Ok suppi formuliert,aber...was ist denn der Jäger als ein "reiner DD" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat er wohl schlecht formuliert. In WoW hatte ich oftmals das gefühl, bei der Klassenauswahl hauptsächlich zu entscheiden, _wie_ ich die Gegner am liebsten zu gehacktem verarbeiten möchte.

Er hat auch das mit den 2-4-tasten-Klassen ungut formuliert. Schau dir nur mal den Hüter an, der ist im positivsten Sinne eine 4-Tasten-Klasse.


----------



## Shizo. (27. Dezember 2008)

Hab ne Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lad mir grad trial version runter zum testen..^^
wieviel kostet lotro im monat? auch 13 &#8364; wie WoW?
Weil bin 80 und macht echt iwi kein Spass da man oft einfach dumm rum steht :/
MFG


----------



## Yldrasson (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja, es kostet 13 Euro im Monat.
Es gibt auch, wie bei WoW, Vergünstigungen, wenn du dir ein 3- oder 6-monatiges Abo besorgst.
Und dann gibt es ja da auch noch das Lifetime-Abo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (27. Dezember 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Ja, es kostet 13 Euro im Monat.
> Es gibt auch, wie bei WoW, Vergünstigungen, wenn du dir ein 3- oder 6-monatiges Abo besorgst.
> Und dann gibt es ja da auch noch das Lifetime-Abo...
> 
> ...



Ok danke


----------



## Krisocka (27. Dezember 2008)

Da mir mittlerweile das neue WoW Addon mit seiner Content-Ärme so auf den Sack geht, will ich nun auch mal wieder sehen was im Herr der Ringe Universum so vor sich geht. Minen von Moria sind schon bestellt, PayPal wird morgen fertig eingerichtet und am Abend des 29. hoffentlich schon die Welt mit einem neuen Char betreten
Aber mir sind noch 2 Fragen eingefallen:

1. Ist bei den Minen von Moria noch freie Spielzeit dabei?

2. Ist Patch 2.02 schon der Moria Patch oder kommt da noch was dazwischen, bzw. reicht es wenn ich mir den mehrere GB schweren Standalon-Patch von der Seite runterlade. (Momentane Version: 1.08)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Vetaro (27. Dezember 2008)

Krisocka schrieb:


> 1. Ist bei den Minen von Moria noch freie Spielzeit dabei?
> 
> 2. Ist Patch 2.02 schon der Moria Patch oder kommt da noch was dazwischen, bzw. reicht es wenn ich mir den mehrere GB schweren Standalon-Patch von der Seite runterlade. (Momentane Version: 1.08)
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!



"Nein" und "Installier einfach die Moria-DVD, der fullpatch den du lädst ist wahrscheinlich für jene spieler, die das spiel weiter spielen wollen aber Moria nicht besitzen."


----------



## Vanier (27. Dezember 2008)

zu 1. Nein, Moria beinhaltet keine Spielzeit. Wieso auch?

zu 2. Wenn du über den Launcher auf 2.02 updaten lässt kannst du komplett ohne Installation den Addon-Key eingben
und loslegen.

MfG Vanier

/edit: Ein bisschen zu langsam>.< 
aber @ Vetaro : Wenn du normal auf 2.02 Updatest musst du Moria nicht mehr installiern, hab mich selbst gewundert bei meiner Rückkehr


----------



## Krisocka (27. Dezember 2008)

Vanier schrieb:


> zu 1. Nein, Moria beinhaltet keine Spielzeit. Wieso auch?



Naja, ich frag weils beim einen MMO so ist, beim anderen so, jetzt muss ich tatsächlich noch morgen durch die Kälte zum Sparkassenautomat dackeln :/
Zum Glück sinds nur die paar hundert Meter.


----------

